# Methods of PTS - DISTRESSING, please don't read if easily upset



## Cedars (23 June 2010)

Benjamin, I'll do it! Haha.

This post is for people's stories of horses being PTS by injection, or by gun. NOT a post about which is best, just people's experiences. If it was good, say why. If it was horrific, PLEASE say why, not just "Oh it was awful" because thats no help to the people trying to decide for themselves.

I can't start as thankfully I've had no experience so far of either, but I hope someone else will.

Hannah x


----------



## LauraWheeler (23 June 2010)

I have PM'ed you mine.


----------



## Benjamin (23 June 2010)

Thank you for this.

And, Thank you for the PM Laura.

If anyone doesn't feel comfortable with posting on a public forum, please do PM me.

Thanks again.


----------



## Amymay (23 June 2010)

I have had two horses destroyed by the huntsman.

Quick, efficient and the horse knew nothing.  Body was taken away by the hunt.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (23 June 2010)

When my old mare broke her shoulder she was PTS with an injection. It was the most peaceful thing ever. She didn't twitch or struggle, she really couldn't have gone more quietly. I know we shouldn't put human emotions on  horses but I think she was actually ready to go anyway, being in her mid 30s, and so accepted what was happening to her - daft I know but that's how I like to remember it all. If (god forbid) anything happens to my current mare I would choose the same method again.


----------



## Cedars (23 June 2010)

Thank you for your experiences, I'm so for your losses xx


----------



## ironhorse (23 June 2010)

Just make sure everyone including the handler knows what they are doing -there was a horrible incident around here a few years ago.
Our local slaughterman sold his business and the new guys clearly hadn't got a clue. The horse's owner decided to handle the horse himself - and although he's competent, he's no spring chicken.
The horse moved at the last minute, the captive bolt grazed his face and he then pulled away and ran off round the yard bleeding. It took ages to catch him as he was understandably distressed, and they then had to get him in a stable, and call the vet to put him down by injection.
If the hunt will do it, they are by far the best people.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (23 June 2010)

flamehead said:



			Benjamin, I'll do it! Haha.

This post is for people's stories of horses being PTS by injection, or by gun. NOT a post about which is best, just people's experiences. If it was good, say why. If it was horrific, PLEASE say why, not just "Oh it was awful" because thats no help to the people trying to decide for themselves.

I can't start as thankfully I've had no experience so far of either, but I hope someone else will.

Hannah x
		
Click to expand...

hi, what few we have have been put down with the gun, its instantaneous and they'ye dead before touching the ground virtually, as long asits professionally done-


----------



## reindeerlover (23 June 2010)

I had a mare pts by injection after a broken leg. She was a little stunned at first, the vet was there in half an hour (despite being New Years Day), sedated her and gave painkiller as I had to walk her to where the van could pick her up and then injected her. It was quiet and peacefull, she fell immediately and was gone before her broken leg touched the ground. No twitching or running afterwards. No experience with shooting but am not averse to it.


----------



## Maesfen (23 June 2010)

By gun, by hunt staff with compassion and dignity with me always holding them; not distressing to anyone although when she had been taken away, I cried buckets.  Always been the same for me, I refuse to go to pieces in front of anyone, I grit my teeth and hang on until I'm alone again as it makes it so much harder for whoever is doing it if they have to deal with you too.


----------



## sally2008 (23 June 2010)

I've had three horses PTS, all by gun, first one was an emergency, the other two were planned.  All dealt with quickly and efficiently but I was horribly distressed by hearing the shot with the first one and seeing the undignified winching of her body onto a lorry.   Vowed never to be around for it again, as it achieves nothing for the horse or for me.  With the second two I have said my goodbyes and handed over to trusted friends and professionals for the final moment and disposal.

Hope that helps in some small way.


----------



## Theresa_F (23 June 2010)

As I put in my post, I would only have the injection with heavy sedation first so they are down and asleep before it goes in.  I would also only do it with a horse that does not fight sedation and would slowly lie down as it took effect.

I have used both methods, depending on the horse.  The advantage of the injection is that it is less messy and you can sit with the horse afterwards saying a quiet goodbye if you feel the wish, with Cairo he was just like he was in a deep sleep and very peaceful.  With shooting, I have walked away and not looked back as I didn't want to see them lying there with blood and this can vary to the amount.  I am not sick at the sight of blood, just didn't want to see them that way.

Cairo was injected and cremated, Breeze and Anna were shot and went to the hunt - Fleur was also shot - she would have fought being injected and going down terribly.  For each horse I felt this was the right way to let them go.  Anna and Breeze loved to hunt and they live on in hounds, Cairo is at rest in the grass which has gone on to feed Chancer and Farra so he lives on in them (or so we feel).

I can't say there is a right or wrong way, but knowing how the horse may react to the situation can help.  Breeze went with her ears forward and alert - she was watching a horse going down the road, Anna went onto the lorry thinking she was going hunting, and went with a bucket of food.  Cairo went sound asleep with a mouth full of polos - both exactly the right way to go for each horse.

When it comes to Chancer and Farra, I think it will be injection.  They are both steady and easy going, and having had them sedated before, they easily accepted it and I am sure will go like Cairo, very peacefully.


----------



## Kenzo (23 June 2010)

Local knacker man, came out to yard, used the gun, took the body away, very quick, understanding and proffessional.
Led horse out of field, onto another field away from the other horses, he had a fuss, stuck his head down to much at some lush grass, my dad came to hold him, I walked away, bang, job done, probably didnt even take more than 3 minutes, body gets put on wench, dragged in and taken away.

Obviously very distressing for me and upsetting for my dad but I don't honestly think any other way could of been better for the horse.

I would have no problem in having it done this way again, I also feel like I could cope much better now should I need to have it done, or should a friend need me to assist them.


----------



## annaellie (23 June 2010)

I have had 2 horses PTS  my mare I did not get a choice in how it was done due to vet being total SH*t and cocking up big time,she was put to sleep via the gun I was so distressed by this point YO made me leave the yard. I had requested for her to be PTS at 11 am and it finally got done done at 5.30 pm which this point she was near on dead anyhows 
My boy was my choice I opted for injection and it was so peaceful and after I sat with him in the field until the cremation company came to collect him. It was like he just  lyed down and went to sleep. The only distressing thing was he would not let the vet near him and the vets began to talk my friend through the procedure to have to sedate him IV luckily enough we finally through food managed to get him sedated by the vet.


----------



## lochpearl (23 June 2010)

Ok, when I was younger my horse was shot, I wasn't there at the time, they took me out and when I got back it had been done, I didn't know it was happening and pleased I wasn't there. I am very squeamish and he was my life at 11 years old. It was done at a RS and I think that a lot of the horses were about. I just remember going and helping sweep up the blood, there was a lot but also as we were hosing the yard down it looked worse.

One of my horses has the injection at the vet, he was already very sedated and I was told to leave, apparently by the time I got to my car he was already gone.

I had a horse pts by injection about 3/4 years ago and it was horrific, the vets I used obviously did horses but were more of a small animal type clinic, basically they gave him an overdose of anaesthetic - but it was like dog/cat stuff. I did wonder when she came up to him with 5 massive syringes. He was very wired as my youngster had been taken away and he fought 4 lots of sedation. The first syringe went in - no canular was put in so she had to keep finding the vein, he then wobbled and dropped and then flipped backwards, the noise was horrific and I can still hear it, I think he broke his neck. The cremation man had already arrived and ran to assist the vet, he basically had to sit on his neck whilst she pumped the injections into the horse. By which time me and my friend had to remove ourselves, it was too distressing and the horse by that time didn't know anything. The vet then did come back to get some more syringes and I asked her if he had gone and she said yes she just wanted to be sure, I've known this vet since I was 8 years old, she then admitted that he still had an irregular heart beat. The next injection was his last.

It was a horrific day and it took about 45 mins from the vet arriving to him being dead.

Last year I had another pts at a proper equine clinic, canular was put in whilst he was being fed apples and sweets, walked him out to a lovely field, vet nurse had some yummy feed in a bucket, vet sedated him and then gave the injection, he went down very slowly and calmly, all in all it took about 2 mins and he was dead, with a mouthful of food, no stress, no thud, just like he was going down to sleep. I would use this method again, I just think that I used the wrong vet practice the first time and everything was so peaceful the last time.


----------



## fumanchu (23 June 2010)

2 x injection...never again..it took too long for my liking.

most by knackerman..

few to Potters...


----------



## Izzy1 (23 June 2010)

Had my little mare PTS a couple of months ago by injection.  Sedated first and then injected.  Very peaceful - just went down quietly and very dignified.  Had loads of feed and polos before.  Knackerman took her away but we left them to it as didn't want to see her winched out and went back to the yard later panicking about whether her stable would look a mess with bedding dragged about but it was all perfect and although desperately sad felt that it was a good way to go as quick, painless and dignified.


----------



## touchstone (23 June 2010)

I've always been with horses that have been shot, with knackerman or vet.  The one the vet did was sedated first.  All died instantly and with a mouthful of grass or a bucket of feed as a last memory.  

I have however seen a horse have to be shot twice, but to be fair it was at an event, the horse had a badly broken hindleg and panicked as they tried to pull the screens round.  The vet missed the mark with his first shot, partly because the horse was a strapping 17hh or so and thrashing about too much.  It was distressing for all involved, but still over relatively quickly even if not instantaneous.

Never witnessed an injection, but if the vet was happier using that method and the horse wasn't needle phobic, then I'd probably go along with it although I do feel that shooting is better when it goes as it should. Would never use captive bolt though.


----------



## Roxanne (23 June 2010)

We had ours put to sleep with an injection when he had colic.  He was already down on the ground and in the most terrible pain.  It was a dreadful shock to us both when the vet asked for our permission to put him to sleep as I suppose we just thought he was going to get better.

We said yes and as the vet was preparing the injections the horse suddenly stood up with his ears pricked and looking off into the distance.  He gave a huge neigh and then lay back down again groaning.  It was really spooky because he really had been suffering.

The vet injected him and he went very quickly with no struggle or twitiching.

There is no option here other than injection.

Unfortunately he died on our lawn and the lorry that came to get him couldnt get into our drive.  The neighbour had to drag him out with his tractor.  I helped him to put the chains on but came in to the house so I didnt have to watch.

Also because he died on a bank holiday just before a weekend they took 3 days to pick him up and he was starting to smell and he was right outside our front door.

In hindsight I suppose we should have tried to get him out onto the road or something but I honestly had no idea it was going to be fatal until it was too late.

I still have nightmares about the whole event but the end was peaceful.


----------



## siennamum (23 June 2010)

I've always had the hunt. Always had professional and compassionate treatment. As I've gotten older I've gotten softer tho' so with Milly I had a friend hold her, she was dead instantly and it was a decent way to go.

God only knows what I will do with Sienna when the time comes, she is like a child to me & like many I'm sure, I dread the thought of having to deal with this. I think I'd have her injected, she has no fear of the vet & that final bullet/bolt does feel like it might be a betrayal.


----------



## misst (23 June 2010)

One by injection with my daughter holding him. She was very young - 16 - and insisted on being there as she felt it was her responsibility to be with him. Heavily sedated first. He went peacefully and quickly in his own field with people who loved him. No twitching and or thrashing around. Dignified and entirely as we would have wanted.

I would prefer the next time for the horse to be shot - as I would have chosen first time, but will probably have him injected as it is my daughers preference. 

I trust my vet and believe next time will be just as quick and peaceful.


----------



## Sparkles (23 June 2010)

Sent OP a PM.

Was it meant to be a PM to the OP or Benjamin? Sorry :s


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (23 June 2010)

*VERY DISTRESSING GRAPHIC DETAIL*

Very early on a frosty November morning,i found OH's horse in field with his leg so badly broken it was nearly severed.blood everywhere  He collapsed on the floor but kept trying to get up which kept tearing the leg more so i sat on his head to keep him down. The vet got caught in rush hour traffic (we were in the middle of town) and took an hour to get to me- by which point i was almost incoherant with grief but at least OH had managed to get back from work to be there too.The vet gave him the lethal injection, we waited and he said F had gone. We cried and started walking back to the yard to do the paperwork with the vet when F sat up, snorted and tried to get up. I ran and managed to sit on his head again whil the vet gave the 2nd lethal injection. Again F rallied and tried to get up. Again he was injected. In total he had 4 lethal injections, was still trying to sit up and the vet was nearly in tears as he didnt have any left.He didnt have a gun either. We started ringing round for someone with a rifle (our shotguns wouldnt have been powerful enough to do a clean, humane job) the hunt was an hour away. Finally F let go and died. We stayed with him for 4 hours waiting for the crematorium to collect him-just in case. His field mates all watched him go and his best friend screamed and screamed when he was winched in but settled once he had gone. The crem guy was so friendly- it really helped. He said he had had more than one "dead" horse stand up in the wagon 

That is why i wouldnt have the injection without a gun standing by



RIP Foxy (always remembered by the nickname Rasputin at the vets)


----------



## NicoleS_007 (23 June 2010)

This is all sooo sad  im actually near in tears lol i dunno what id do if i had to put my boy down, i think id actually cry for yrs and never leave my house! My friends horse was involved in a trailer incident and had to be pts and everytime i seen her we cryed, this lasted for like weeks ... Although i do no someone whos horse got pts then the next day she went to see a new horse :O not even joking with u's, she bought it a couple days later!


----------



## Sparkles (23 June 2010)

Jesus that's awful Dex!!

Hugs for having to go through that ordeal! x


----------



## fumanchu (23 June 2010)

Darkly_Dreaming_Dex said:



			*VERY DISTRESSING GRAPHIC DETAIL*

Very early on a frosty November morning,i found OH's horse in field with his leg so badly broken it was nearly severed.blood everywhere  He collapsed on the floor but kept trying to get up which kept tearing the leg more so i sat on his head to keep him down. The vet got caught in rush hour traffic (we were in the middle of town) and took an hour to get to me- by which point i was almost incoherant with grief but at least OH had managed to get back from work to be there too.The vet gave him the lethal injection, we waited and he said F had gone. We cried and started walking back to the yard to do the paperwork with the vet when F sat up, snorted and tried to get up. I ran and managed to sit on his head again whil the vet gave the 2nd lethal injection. Again F rallied and tried to get up. Again he was injected. In total he had 4 lethal injections, was still trying to sit up and the vet was nearly in tears as he didnt have any left.He didnt have a gun either. We started ringing round for someone with a rifle (our shotguns wouldnt have been powerful enough to do a clean, humane job) the hunt was an hour away. Finally F let go and died. We stayed with him for 4 hours waiting for the crematorium to collect him-just in case. His field mates all watched him go and his best friend screamed and screamed when he was winched in but settled once he had gone. The crem guy was so friendly- it really helped. He said he had had more than one "dead" horse stand up in the wagon 

That is why i wouldnt have the injection without a gun standing by



RIP Foxy (always remembered by the nickname Rasputin at the vets)
		
Click to expand...

Bloody Nora!!

Gun is final, isn't it.


----------



## fumanchu (23 June 2010)

NicoleRobinson said:



			Although i do no someone whos horse got pts then the next day she went to see a new horse :O not even joking with u's, she bought it a couple days later!
		
Click to expand...


I don't see a problem with this?


----------



## Cedars (23 June 2010)

Guys please dont get in to anything other than stories of the actual PTS, if you wanna discuss it make another post.

To add to the numbers, Binky01s experience was wih injection, with no problems xxxx


----------



## badgerdog (23 June 2010)

I've had two pts by injection.  They were sedated and then given the lethal dose.  It was very peaceful although there was a bit of twitching.  I was with them right to the end but I don't know if I could have coped with it if they had been shot.  On both occasions it was a dignified end and I would choose this method the next time.


----------



## HilaryG (23 June 2010)

I have had 4 horses PTS.

All were shot by the same man who is extremely patient and professional.

They all had their heads in a bucket of food at the time and I don't believe any of them knew anything about it.

Whilst it is not particularly pleasant to watch I believe that this is the most instant way.

The one time it was urgent and not planned he was with us in less than half an hour. I would be reluctant to use anyone else though.


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (23 June 2010)

Binky01 said:



			Jesus that's awful Dex!!

Hugs for having to go through that ordeal! x
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Binky
It was really hard typing it even though it was 5 years ago.
I wanted to add that i do not blame the vet in anyway- infact when he left the practice with another to set up on his own, we went with them. My frustration is as much at the stupid gun laws that wouldnt allow him the backup of having a gun in the van. That way he said he could have heavily sedated him and then shot him with little fuss or drama. 

Praying Dex's liver recovers but if it doesnt then sedation (if necessary) and gun will be his end.

FWIW If only we hadnt lost all the small abatoirs with their experienced knackermen, such a valuable resource lost to the country and how many posters recommending the hunt as the best way to end a horses suffering actually support hunting?


----------



## touchstone (23 June 2010)

NicoleRobinson said:



			This is all sooo sad  im actually near in tears lol i dunno what id do if i had to put my boy down, i think id actually cry for yrs and never leave my house! My friends horse was involved in a trailer incident and had to be pts and everytime i seen her we cryed, this lasted for like weeks ... Although i do no someone whos horse got pts then the next day she went to see a new horse :O not even joking with u's, she bought it a couple days later!
		
Click to expand...


Nothing wrong in getting another horse straight away in my opinion, everybody copes differently, and some cope better by having something to focus their energies on after suffering a loss.  Doesn't mean that they didn't care or grieve for the last horse 


Dex, I'm so sorry that you and your horse had to go through that, we had the same thing happen with a dog, that was also screaming, it was truly horrific. At least your experience can teach others to triple check that their horse is actually gone and that a backup should be available xxx


----------



## cindars (23 June 2010)

Our yard owner always supervised horses being pts. mostly we had the gun very professional local man body taken away instantly.  My last mare was injected she had twisted gut and was already sedated, vet was brilliant she was injected in the field she was already laying down and we all stayed with her by all I mean human friends, equine chum and the dogs.  Knackerman came instantly and it was all over.  Our yard has always supported each other on these occasions.


----------



## Theresa_F (23 June 2010)

I went and saw Delia one week to the day after having Breeze pts.  I took her home the following week.  In my case, she turned up out of the blue and having another horse helped to stop me missing Breeze so badly as I didn't have an empty stable to look at and another horse to look after and get on with life.

We bought Farra four weeks after Cairo died.  It was a bit too soon for Andy, but we have not seen another like her since for sale, and she has turned out to be perfect for us.  Again for him, turning up to the stable and seeing her in the stable started the recovery of loosing Cairo, he did cry, but his blood pressure lowered within a week of her arriving and she did give him comfort and got him out of his depression at having her to look after.

For some people, they need a long time to get over it, and for others they prefer to find a new horse to love and help them get over the death of the one they have lost.  All folks are different and just because some people get a new horse soon does not mean that they didn't love the old horse any less.


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (23 June 2010)

fumanchu said:



			Bloody Nora!!

Gun is final, isn't it.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, there isnt any grey area with a gun- the horse is either alive or dead



touchstone said:



			Nothing wrong in getting another horse straight away in my opinion, everybody copes differently, and some cope better by having something to focus their energies on after suffering a loss.  Doesn't mean that they didn't care or grieve for the last horse 


Dex, I'm so sorry that you and your horse had to go through that, we had the same thing happen with a dog, that was also screaming, it was truly horrific. At least your experience can teach others to triple check that their horse is actually gone and that a backup should be available xxx
		
Click to expand...

I have always found that getting another horse to focus myself upon is the best way to deal with the empty stable. My rule is not to try to replace the horse with an identical one..

I didnt want to put anyone off pts with injection, rather point out that a scared/hurt animal can overpower the sedation and thus death isnt always the certainty you would hope it was. 

Also, to clarify, it was his friend shouting for him not F- he was quiet throughout.


----------



## sprytzer (23 June 2010)

One shot, only way as having a massive epileptic fit and to dangerous to try inj, very quick and peacefull, vet very good, terrific bedside manner with horses.
Other than that mine have all been by inj, my choice, every faith in my vets of 25yrs, all went quickly with no probs.


----------



## Kenzo (23 June 2010)

So very sad reading some of these, you really do have my deepest sympathies and hugs.


----------



## Mrs B (23 June 2010)

Had both methods several times and been there for both, both for mine and to support others.

Have to say I would always choose the injection. Our vet's are great, it has always been very peaceful and quick with no twitching.

I appreciate that the gun is the most instant (and this may sound selfish, but it's honest) but I don't like seeing the blood on my horse or clearing it up afterwards (I wouldn't leave that to anyone else to have to do), plus one time it had to be on concrete the sound of the shot and scrabbling hooves as he went down has stayed with me forever.


----------



## maletto (23 June 2010)

Darkly_Dreaming_Dex said:



			That is why i wouldnt have the injection without a gun standing by
		
Click to expand...

I wanted to read this thread as I'd like to think I'll be prepared when the time comes, whether that's by prior planning due to old age or in an emergency. 

Some of these stories are bringing me to tears, though (not because of the horror of some of them), it's all just so sad 

and i'm at work, so i should probably stop reading. 

I am incredibly fortunate to have never had to make the decision, my thoughts are with all of you who have had to.


----------



## lindsayH (23 June 2010)

As a veterinary nurse, I've helped PTS loads of horses, cats and dogs. With the injection, you are always reliant on the circulatory system and finding and maintaining venous access. There is also a large quantity of drug to administer when you're dealing with horses, although the exact amount required varies from horse to horse making it not an exact science. I also don't think it can quite be described as instantaneous, although very nearly so. If you've ever had a general anaesthetic you'll know what I mean. You go under VERY quickly, but there is that split second where you feel the drug taking affect. There is also the issue of disposal when you use the injection.

Because of these reasons, I choose to have my own horses shot, however I feel it's a personal choice with pros and cons to each method. If you really want to stay until the end sedation and injection may be prefferable. I'm afraid I don't, I leave my horses with a very competant veterinary nurse friend of mine. Maybe because I've seen so many horses shot and I don't want that to be my last image of my own.


----------



## luckilotti (23 June 2010)

well, i have only had 1 of mine PTS, she severed her tendon in the field, my liveries saw it happen, and managed to get her in, whilst i called the vet and drove down.  The vet was there quicker then me - it takes me approx 7 minutes.  He had already examined her when i arrived and i was met by one of the doors by one of my liveries who told me to get back in my car, and go (i was heavily pregnany with twins and was due at the hospital at the time she had her accident - i had already been told if my BP was high, i was being admitted, thankfully i called the hospital and they understood i wasnt going to the appointment and rearranged it for the next day).  Well, i couldnt not be with my mare when she went.  There was no choice over if it was via injection or bullet.  and injection would have been my choice anyway.  she was led out to one of the helipads (still haunts me that she walked on her leg which had apparently been dangling....)  They would not let me hold her as they did it - which i hated - but i was heavily pregnant with twins so i can understand my vets concern.  She went instantly.  My other horses/her herd stood at the fenceline and watched from a distance, as my mare fell, one of my older horses, boss of the field cried out to her... that will haunt me.  My mare went instantly, never twitched etc.  My horses mourned for about 24 hours, and refused to leave the fenceline, even after she had been collected from the cremation company. 
As far as i know, she wasnt sedated in any way when she was injected, i certainly wasnt charged for any sedation if they had given her a bit.

As a YO, i have been there when liveries have lost their horses.  
1 - was PTS via injection, again, went straight away, very dignified.  Wasnt pleasent when the cremation company came to collect, as they struggled to get her out.
2 - another was PTS very recently within an hour of a jumping accident (completely shattered his leg), he was sedated 1st, and also given pleanty of painkillers so he wouldnt put his hoof down before the owner made a decision.  
3 - ok, so this one died of old age, happily in the field, but the part that wasnt nice was that she died in the field, at the end of the day (just before it went dark), in winter.  The owner to this day thinks the creamation van went to get her from the field, well, no, i had to arrange a farmer to drag her, that wasnt nice as her neck bent backwards and i heard it break.  
I guess one thing i would say, is IF you are having a horse PTS, choose where it is done carefully.  It may be nice for the said animal to go in their stable, but do consider how it may be removed, A nice piece of lawn, with access for a van etc is ideal, but obviously, in some cases, it has to be exactly where the horse had an accident etc.

massive hugs to everyone whos lost any horse, or animal, or human for that matter - hugs to everyone!


----------



## adagio (23 June 2010)

Its the gun for me every time. I have been there when a friends horse fought lethal injection, the vet said he had given enough to kill an elephant and the horse was still thrashing around. We phoned the hunt kennels who were there within 10 mins with the gun.

Personally I have had to have 2 pts in the last 2 years - both by the hunt. First was actually out hunting, daughters (who was 15 at time) horse was  kicked and his leg was broken. The thing that I will never forget is my daughters cry of "mum" as she jumped off her horse. I phoned the vet but as it was obvious that horses leg was broken, asked the master if he could shoot him. When I spoke to vet to cancel him, he said it was best thing to do as it would have taken him ages to get there. The hunt were brill, they picked him up and bought him home for us. Horse now buried next to his mum in the field.
Other was a very elderly mare with cushings who I didn't want to go through another winter. Same person from hunt came to our house, Mare had a huge feed and spookily had gone and stood by the hole which had already been prepared by OH. It was very quick in both instances and I held both until they fell to the floor, then walked away to be on my own as I didn't want my last memories of them to be of them being buried with the tractor.


----------



## Puppy (23 June 2010)

My old boy was already down a drugged up having colic treatment when I chose to let him go. He went by injection, very peacefully, and with a sigh. Myself, my mother and his field mate were all there with him and as he sighed his last breath and passed away, Star looked up to the sky and neighed - still gives me goosebumps thinking about it.


----------



## AandK (23 June 2010)

i have witnessed 2 horses being PTS by injection (not my horses though).  the first one (36yo with chronic stomach problems) went peacefully and quickly.  the second (retired racehorse, shattered foreleg below the knee) also went down peacefully however needed a second shot to finally stop his heart.

i am as yet undecided as to what method i will use on my 2 neds, i will cross that bridge when i come to it!


----------



## Jazzyb (23 June 2010)

My friend has just had her mare PTS on Friday :-( by injection. It was so peaceful, she didnt fight it at all and just fell asleep, we then said our goodbyes and left. it was lovely and a very dignified ending for such a wonderful mare. 

I have seen a horse being PTS by the gun and I personally would never choose this method, there is a lot of blood and the horse was very distressed. 

I just hope and pray every day that I never have to make the decision to put one of mine to sleep I hope that nature takes it course and they have a peaceful death.


----------



## skint1 (23 June 2010)

I am so sorry for all of your losses but thank you for sharing them so that they can inform our own choices.

From what I am reading it seems that the injection method works better when the horse is first sedated. Is this done automatically, or do you have to request it?


----------



## bexandspooky (23 June 2010)

When I had to have Spooks PTS, I spoke to my vet about his preferences, and my concerns re: horses fighting lethal injection etc.

His opinion was that the modern injection drugs are not known for their problems, and he would always sedate first to ensure the horse is relaxed. I decided to go with his preference. Spooks went quietly with a mouthful of carrots and polos.

The only 'glitch' was that as he was on a slight slope and as a result fell to one side and rolled over, but as the vet said - he was already well on his way to the big field in the sky, and wasn't any the worse off for doing a pretty impressive drop and roll manouvre!

Friends with heavy machinery came to bury him, I stayed and watched him being moved onto a trailer, but understand that seeing your horse suspended from a JCB isn't everyones cup of tea.

I always thought I'd go for the hunt, but when the time came, I just couldn't do that. - Funny how opinions differ


----------



## Jazzyb (23 June 2010)

It must be general practise to sedate as they did this with my friends mare. 
She was put to sleep at the horsepital, so they had a tube already in her neck, they then put sedation in walked her out to a little paddock and then put the lethal injection in, she fell to the floor so peacefully (the vet guided her down) we then we sat with her as she took her final breathes. It was so lovely but very sad. :-(


----------



## lochpearl (23 June 2010)

NicoleRobinson said:



			... Although i do no someone whos horse got pts then the next day she went to see a new horse :O not even joking with u's, she bought it a couple days later!
		
Click to expand...

I must be a heartless cow then as my horse was pts at 12 and I went to see one at 2pm on the same day - some people deal with grief differently. I knew that if I didn't get on with getting another horse I would never get another one. He was delivered at the end of the week!


----------



## rangerover (23 June 2010)

I have had 2 horses shot by 2 different huntsmen. Both excellent and very quick, one done at home in a convenient place for a pick-up and one at the kennels.  Couldn't fault it for quickness and understanding.  My friend has had 2 done by injection, both big tb type  horses, 1st one was colicking and sedated prior to euthanesing and he fought it although he was already down, her second horse which was a tendon thing, ongoing, not an instant decision, she knew what to expect as the first horse had been difficult, anyway, eventually the vet had to send her out of the barn as it was so distressing, he fought it, threw himself about etc. for about 2 hours, the vet couldn't get near to him to get another line/syringe in (I don't know all of the details as she sent my friend out).  She said the noise was horrific and when the vet eventually came out and said 'it's over' she was drenched with sweat and exhausted.  Next time she is having the hunt. No discussion.  I think it is necessary, if you have the vet, to discuss all eventualities before you go ahead (if it is pre-planned of course) and possibly keep a preference in mind for the accidents/broken leg situations if and when they happen.


----------



## WishfulThinker (23 June 2010)

I am thankful there has been a post like this, as its something we usually dont think of till the eleventh hour.  I have no experience at all of a horse being PTS, and I wish I did have as I have very little experience with death full stop. 

When my lad goes ideally I want it to be injection as selfishly I want to be able to say goodbye and I don't like the thought of his big white face damaged.  He will be buried in the field at my parents house.


----------



## baileymoo (23 June 2010)

I have thankfully never had one of my own horses put down, but have held a few.
One had broken its leg out hunting and the huntsman shot it, it was quick but bled a lot more than anything i have ever seen.
Another was a dear old loan horse who was a respectable 42 years old, just had colic but wasnt fair to put her through an operation so as she was down and we owed her so much we wanted to stay with her so she was done through injection. She was sedated anyway and just let out a big sigh and her whole body relaxed and she just looked so peaceful after 2 hours of much pain. 
My horse now i would have done by injection, he is far far too head shy for a gun and i would dread to think what would happen if someone tried. My other would probably be shot as she is too highly strung to be sedated lol. I think it depends on the horses temperament as to how they will react to the injection.


----------



## BobbyMondeo (23 June 2010)

I have never had to have a horse PTS before and i am not looking forward it.

I dred what happened to DEx and her horse happening to me, it must just be terrible. I would also choose a gun over an injection any time


----------



## applecart14 (23 June 2010)

Sorry about long post but I had a 16.3hh horse put down by shooting with a compound fracture of his tibia. Unfortunately (I was around the vicinity but not present) we believe the horse moved his head at the last second and he was shot twice which was obviously distressing for everyone present, especially the poor horse. There was a gap of about 15 seconds between each shot. However as a rule you can elect to have your horse sedated before this is carried out which reduces this risk. As for lethal injection I had a horse put down with this and again, I was not present as the horse had wobblers and it was considered too dangerous as he was totally uncoordinated in his movements. I elected to see his body after he was put down but was not warned about any relex movements or sounds and I found the whole experience terribly distressing to the point that it plunged me into a depression and took me a long long time to get over his death. I was assured that the animal was dead but it was horrific seeing his tummy and flank flickering and hear him grunting. The first grunt coincided with my hand touching his neck as I crouched down to stroke him and this totally freaked me out as I believed he knew I was there and he was trying to communicate with me. This grunting is called agonal gasping and is nothing to do with 'agony' in the sense we know it. It is merely a reflex action of the body shutting down and the air releasing from the lungs and vocal cords. The horse is unconscious and out of pain and totally unaware of what has happened to it. I wrote to Horse &amp; Rider magazine totally torn apart and devastated and the kind vet sent me a massive reply about what happens when a horse dies and the reflexes and it put my mind at rest and I was eventually able to move on, but I found the whole experience extremely harrowing. I only wanted to see the body as I didn't get to see my previous horse after he was put down and I always wondered - due to the grief - that the clinic had saved him and he was really alive but they were scared to tell me. Irrational stupid thoughts, but this is what happens. That's why i needed to see Rommy so I could accept that he was gone. I would never ever see my horse again so soon, I would wait until the agonal gasping had ceased which the vet at Horse &amp; Rider magazine said was about ten minutes after death. 

At the end of the day you may not have a choice about how the horse is put down, it depends on the circumstances and if the animal is very distressed or in a lot of pain I believe the lethal injection method can make the situation a lot worse. Injections are very fast these days and the horror stories you used to hear are no longer happening, thank god. My vet has said before now that which ever method you pick (so long as the operator is efficient) the horse will be dead before it hits the floor so to speak. Cookies and cream if you have got to the end. RIP Rommy x


----------



## CBFan (23 June 2010)

I have been with 2. one gun and one injection.

The injection was on a cushings induced lami pony. very peacefull and the pony litterally fell asleep.

The Gun was for an old mare who was simply at the end of her days. it was instant and the horse knew nothing but the sound still stays with me. not nice.

I would have no hesitationin using the gun in an emergency situation as the sound of that gun would bring relief but I would consider injection otherwise. Saying that though a friend had hers done by injection and he fought it. Not thrashing around or anything but she felt he hadn't 'gone' and indeed his heart was still beating so vet had to administer a significant amount extra lethal injection.


----------



## Jo C (23 June 2010)

My own horse was PTS by injection however I have seen a marksman shoot a horse from a distance of about 200 yards. If I had the choice I would probably choose that but know in reality it is unlikely. The horse in question knew nothing about it at all and was completely calm grazing one minute and gone the next.


----------



## caitlin95uk (23 June 2010)

all that i have seen were put down by a gun or a injection and all went to plan. i understand how some people dont want to stay by there horse to see them die but to think if you were dying you would want the one person you love to be there with you! dont sya you cant face to be there  i know its soo horrible, but you dont want them to face it alone, with strangers that they dont know


----------



## Benjamin (23 June 2010)

I just want to thank you all for putting this all down for me, and for anyone facing this tough, heartbreaking descision.

Rudy was PTS with injection whilst at the vets.
I had always said that I would have my horses shot, even after seeing it myself, but the vet convinced me that the injection would be best for the Ginger Peril, he was heavily sedated at the time. I couldn't have asked for a more peaceful end to his life.

I will discuss all options with my vet the next time I see her, and will do what is best for Benj. Even if that does mean him having to be shot, and me not being there.

I do think I never grieved properly for Rudy. In my mind, I had alot to prove at the time, I was on my own and needed to be strong.

I discussed cremation with my BF last night. Even though the money I do have at the moment should be spent on clearing the mountain of debt I have, I will use some of it to have the old boy cremated. I will only regret it later.

With regards to gun laws. What is the deal with that? I take it all vets don't carry them with them?
I am just wondering, should I have someone on standby in case something does go a miss?


----------



## Montyforever (23 June 2010)

Ive luckily never had to have one of my own horses down, but know various horses at my yard ect that have been.

Both times with 2 different horses (both emergancys), i was meant to be at the yard at the time, but for some reason both times (even though i didnt know until later in the day about the horses) i got ill and decided not to go up there until later.

But i wish that i had been there, so i had some experiance of it before it happens to my own! 

I would def opt for leathal injection, everytime.

Rip Buz & Freddy x


----------



## shoeey (23 June 2010)

My horse broke his leg and was put to sleep by injection as the vet did not have the gun with him and it was another 30 mins each way to the surgery to get it.

I think if I had the choice I would go for the gun next time as the death was drawn-out and he galloped for quite a while on the floor.

I think it was down to the fact he was a healthy horse with nothing wrong with him except the broken leg.

On another occasion an elderly and ill pony we had put to sleep by injection died quickly and quietly.


----------



## MissSBird (23 June 2010)

When my mare was to go, I asked the vet's opinion. He said that he used to say gun, but since the new injection came out he preferred that. When I asked on here it was very much 50/50. I eventually went with injection.

He sedated her in the stable and then I led her up to the arena. Once there I held her whilst he administered the final injection, then he took the lead rope from me and had me step back. She stood for a moment, then her knees buckled. At that point I had to turn round and pretty much collapsed into my Dad. For me that was the most frightening thing, seeing her fall.

I turned round when the vet touched my shoulder and said it was over. She didn't look particularly peaceful, her tongue was sticking out and her eyes were very wide. You could also tell she'd thrashed a bit with her legs though the vet told me it was just the nervous system. 

She didn't look as peaceful as I'd hoped by the end, but she didn't suffer any pain. How she was laying at the end didn't affect her.

Whatever you do, arrange for someone else to be there for when they take the body away. My dad, who is non-horsey, had asked a few horsey colleagues about it and point blank refused to let me be there. The yard owner was also insistant that I should come in and not witness it.


----------



## YasandCrystal (23 June 2010)

We had to have our beautiful thoroughbred pts. He broke his leg, which started to give way whilst being ridden. We had him shot by the vet. It was instant. My only advice for anyone in an emergency situation is to ask the vet to bring the gun, as they do not carry it normally, so at least you then have the choice. I was frantic by the time the vet arrived and had to ask him to take the gun up to the field as I knew there was no doubt our horse had to be pts as the break was so bad. Also as we had to wait a horrific hour for the vet - I would in future call up several vets and pay the call out for them all to get someone there the quickest. Personally I would not witness the winching away of the body, just unnecessary upset. Our meatman was happy to work alone and we gave our horse the dignity of a cover over his body in the field overnight; he was really respectful and kind.


----------



## bonny (23 June 2010)

I have seen many horses shot and it's always been instant apart from once and that was my own horse.....I rescued her from being pts and dreamed about winning the gold cup with her ! She was closely related to Red Marauder who won the grand national and I thought it was going to have a dream ending but instead she shattered a leg while turned out for the summer.
She was out of sight of the road and when I went to check the horses was dying of shock and clearly had broken her leg several hours before. My vet and the knackerman were too far away so I rang the local vet who I suspect had never shot a horse before. It took an hour for her to die, she kept struggling to get up to reach her companion and he was frantic too. The useless vet just kept apologising an clearly didn't know what to do - it was so bad my farrier who happened to come past wanted to hit her on the head with his hammer which I would have gone with but the vet refused.
I had nightmares for months and nearly gave up horses but it helped that recently another vet told me that horses in shock tend to have dehydrated brains and so shooting her was the wrong thing to do as the bullet kept missing.
She was called Bonny, which is why it's my name on here and I still miss her.


----------



## blitznbobs (23 June 2010)

Over the years I've had 4 horses put to sleep by lethal injection and one which was shot. 

The 4 that were injected were quick and went down quickly with no complications -- all were sick horses rather than injured horses. The 1st was my baby -- that horse that you'll never replace and was the worst experience of my life (cried for 2 days non stop) but it was good as it could be

The one which was shot was an emergency euthanase (Colic in a horse that had had previous colic surgery as a youngster and vet told us that surgery wasn't an option) he didn't have the stuff for the injection there - cos this is my preferred method - but had his bolt gun. There is no way I'd let a horse suffer cos of my personal preference and he went down fast - no twitching etc but this all happened late at night 10pm ish and he was left in his stable til morning and the blood was running down the yard in the morning. My farrier (coming to shoe another horse on the yard) found me, yard brush and hose pipe in hand trying to clear up all the blood... and sent me away. God bless him he washed the yard down for me.

Can't beat a good farrier...

As I said I don't regret putting the horse down that way cos it was the quickest way to get him pain free but I found the next day clear up difficult to bare.

Blitz


----------



## Serenity087 (23 June 2010)

I had my old girl put down with injection.

Will say, hand on heart, that she was so pumped full of medication (she was maxed out on everything) that whatever method we'd picked, she would have died instantly.  She already had a line in, so no stress administering the injection.

TBF, she wanted to die too.  So as soon as the injection was in she was gone.  Only thing making any noise was me.

The worse part wasn't afterwards, afterwards I knew she was at peace and it was too late to undo.  It was before, between deciding this was it, the injection being drawn, and the vet telling me to stand back.  I didn't want to let her go and in the end had to be held back.  Wouldn't have done it any other way, my girl needed her Mum with her when she died, to let her know it'd be okay.


----------



## Sparkles (23 June 2010)

MissSBird said:



			Whatever you do, arrange for someone else to be there for when they take the body away. My dad, who is non-horsey, had asked a few horsey colleagues about it and point blank refused to let me be there. The yard owner was also insistant that I should come in and not witness it.
		
Click to expand...


Ditto this. I'd be there for the putting down again as I feel it more of a duty to be there with them then.

However.

What I wouldn't do again is be there when they take him/her away. The sound of the hoist/winch is the most disturbing sound to me now. Got told not to be there for it, but I tried to stay for it. I had to turn away soon as he started being winched up into the back though as I physically felt sick.

So yeah.

Anyone take the advice not to be there when the removal is happening. It stays with you and isn't what you want to the last memory of your horse to be.


----------



## Elsbells (23 June 2010)

15 years ago, a friend of mine had an old hunter that was getting worse and worse with arthritis every winter. She had owned and enjoyed him all of her life and hunted him every week during the season as we lived on the estate and close to the kennels. On that last year she decided that he would not go through another winter in discomfort and that the time was right for him to go. On a misty early morning, she tacked him up as she did to go hunting and rode him through the woods and onto the kennels, where the kennelman waited to call out the dogs. There in the beauty and familiarity of the parkland the dogs ran around his feet excited and ready to go. My friend slipped off his saddle for the last time, the hunting horn was blown, the old horse lifted his head, pricked his ears in anticipation of the hunt ahead and he was shot.


----------



## cob1 (23 June 2010)

I had my Tb put down 18 months ago by the gun, i couldnt face the injection for him as i wanted an instantaneous death, knowing when he was gone, he was gone. 

The vet was very supportive. I chose not to be there and said my goodbyes 10 mins before the vet arrived. He had developed a fear of vets after a knee op, and in the end they PTS in a seculded field at the yard, he did need sedating as he was just trying to barge off around the field. Bless his little hooves.

She rang and explained what had happened and he was picked up straight away by the crem who were waiting down the lane.

Next time i would probably choose the hunt.

RIP Checky x x


----------



## maletto (23 June 2010)

elsbells said:



			15 years ago, a friend of mine had an old hunter that was getting worse and worse with arthritis every winter. She had owned and enjoyed him all of her life and hunted him every week during the season as we lived on the estate and close to the kennels. On that last year she decided that he would not go through another winter in discomfort and that the time was right for him to go. On a misty early morning, she tacked him up as she did to go hunting and rode him through the woods and onto the kennels, where the kennelman waited to call out the dogs. There in the beauty and familiarity of the parkland the dogs ran around his feet excited and ready to go. My friend slipped off his saddle for the last time, the hunting horn was blown, the old horse lifted his head, pricked his ears in anticipation of the hunt ahead and he was shot.
		
Click to expand...

I just don't have any words. what a beautiful ending. my eyes are pricking.


----------



## Benjamin (23 June 2010)

My friend slipped off his saddle for the last time, the hunting horn was blown, the old horse lifted his head, pricked his ears in anticipation of the hunt ahead and he was shot.
		
Click to expand...

This has just had me in tears. What a fitting end.

P x


----------



## Happy Horse (23 June 2010)

I have seen many PTS during my work at an equine hospital by both gun and injection.  Probably 90% by injection and 10% shot.  With the gun I saw no problems, death was instant every time.  Personally I hate the noise but appreciate that it is a good way for the horse to go.  

I saw one horse injected which reacted and ran backwards before going down but the majority were very peaceful and I would have been happy to have been there if I had been the owner.

I chose injection for my own horse and it was very peaceful.  I would also advise not being there for the removal.


----------



## 1987 (23 June 2010)

I do apologise for me going into too much detail. 
I had one done by gun first and was very happy with how the whole situation was handled, it was all over and the mare was in the van and driving down the road in less than 15mins. It was completely mess free which I was thinking it would have produced some mess. I think the worst bit was hearing the shot and the sudden thought of OMG. 

My other mare had an injection when she had pretty much given up on life so we helped her along. Unfortunately she was shutting down so needed 2 injections and a lot of digging to find her vein - this produced a lot of blood on her neck which i'm sure would have been painful for her. I wasn't there and rushed back and went and said my goodbyes to her but the amount of dried blood on her neck still haunts me now not the fact I was saying goodbye to a dead body. She was collected and winched into the back of a van and I watched this and although I was told it would be distressing I was surprised it wasn't that bad. I just wish I had let my pony watch it so he knew she was leaving as he pined for weeks after that as he was shut in a stable so he couldn't see it happening.


----------



## Tinseltoes (23 June 2010)

I had my first pony put to sleep in 1983,as she was very sick.The vet arranged for the knackerman to come and do the deed,I stayed away as devestated,the man who owned the field (friend of the family) was there and made sure it was all done gently. I cried and cried for weeks.

Next time it will deffinatly be by Injection.

Dex sorry to hear what you went thru.


----------



## debcat (23 June 2010)

my old welsh X (40+) was shot by my vet
he didn't come through his last winter very well so I decided he could have one last summer but would go before the autumn hit
he hated the vet and was a nightmare to sedate in order to get his teeth done and would fight like mad - so injection wasn't really an option as he would have got so stressed out - he hated his teeth messed with and turned into a 2 yr old every time
the vet was brilliant, went and said hello to him in the field and explained everything to me first
I held a bucket of feed and the vet shot over my shoulder. It was instant and I don't regret having it done that way. there was a bit of blood but no-where near as much as I'd expected
I could have done with a warning about how loud it would be as it was literally right next to my ear with the vet stood behind me!
He was buried at home with a pre-arranged JCB waiting, the worst bit was when he went into the hole and got covered over.
If I had to do it again I'd go the same route
Debs


----------



## magicgirl (23 June 2010)

30 years ago when I was in my first job my boss made me deal with having one of the full liveries that I looked after put down.  I had to talk to the knackerman and arrange where we were going to do it then I had to bring the mare round.  He had told me to bring a bucket of feed  with me.  He quietly took the rope from me, rubbed her forehead gently, let her eat from the bucket and she shot before I knew it. It was over so quickly with no fuss and very little blood.  I hated my boss at the time but soon realised I had been tought a very good lesson which stood me in great stead when I had to put my own down.

Since then I have had to deal with 20 put down using a gun and 2 by injection.  I have been lucky to deal with 2 very good caring knackerman and have never had a problem. I have only ever held 3 who wouldn't settle straight away with someone else holding them. I always walk away immeadiately and never stay to see the body removed. I have not had any problems and also not had vast amounts of blood. The two I had put down by injection luckily went fairly easily.

I would definately choose a gun over an injection but only by an experienced knackerman.  You also have to pick the location carefully, if you have a choice, for ease of removal.


----------



## brighteyes (23 June 2010)

I have seen the injection used three times, each time peaceful, 'instant' and without any after effects.  The attending vet said he wouldn't euthanise any other way.  Not sure why he would say this, but he has been a horse vet for many years.

I don't know why I read or contribute to these threads as I never fail to get upset.  However, Haper_Gal - the 'Only thing making any noise was me' made me smile and the recount by *elsbells* was utterly beautiful.

My lad adores hunting but I simply couldn't take him there and leave him.  I wonder if I could get the hunt (and hounds) to come here...  He'd love it.  I have four more heartbreaks to endure at some point and I hope I can offer the peaceful end I have given on two occasions already.  I did see an injured deer shot and an am afraid to say the noise of the pistol will stay with me for ever.  I can't think of that being my last memory of my horse.

However, if it is the only immediate, humane course of action, I would take it for the horse's sake.  Please God, I never have to.  Some of the recounts above are shocking.  

I do love my horses so much; whichever way they go will kill a small part of me.


----------



## dozzie (23 June 2010)

flamehead said:



			Benjamin, I'll do it! Haha.

This post is for people's stories of horses being PTS by injection, or by gun. NOT a post about which is best, just people's experiences. If it was good, say why. If it was horrific, PLEASE say why, not just "Oh it was awful" because thats no help to the people trying to decide for themselves.

I can't start as thankfully I've had no experience so far of either, but I hope someone else will.

Hannah x
		
Click to expand...

I had my pony pts by injection by the vet. It was very peaceful and we had no problems. She was heavily sedated prior to the injection as she had serious colic and we had to get her out of the box and to a place where she could be pts and then collected. That was hard to do as we all had to push and shove,  but necessary in our situation. 

My vet organised the hunt to collect.


----------



## NikkiF (23 June 2010)

Thank you every one for for posting, some of them were obviously still distressing for you, I know I'm sitting here crying.

A very timely thread as will be having my old girl PTS at end of summer, she was my very first horse and have had her for 22 yrs. I would have liked her to go to the hunt as she adored her hunting but not sure if I could cope with gun, I really want to be there with her at the last.

So a numpty question - if done by injection, apart from cremation what other options are there for disposing of the body? (wish there was a nicer way of saying that). I know I can ask my vets, but will be blubbing so much I want to know first, at least on here I can cry in the privacy of my own home.


----------



## TequilaMist (23 June 2010)

I can only go on injection experience - I can't bring myself to stand there  if shot and think its their due that I  stand with them.Haven't seen one shot so its more an emotional choice than anything else to go for injection method
Both mine were peaceful and fairly  quick ends ,vet sedated them then final injection done.Then I leave horse and YO/friend will deal with carcus pick up.


----------



## Chestnutmare (23 June 2010)

I had my lad PTS by injection whilst at vets, he was in for a week and I always said i'd let him go peacefully by injection, so thats what I did and it was very peaceful for all of us!
The thought of having him shot - Not for me thanks.

I could not be there for his body to be taken away, but I also had his ashes back and they are still with me.

RIP Merly..mummy always loves you and misses you baby! xx


----------



## Vizslak (23 June 2010)

elsbells said:



			15 years ago, a friend of mine had an old hunter that was getting worse and worse with arthritis every winter. She had owned and enjoyed him all of her life and hunted him every week during the season as we lived on the estate and close to the kennels. On that last year she decided that he would not go through another winter in discomfort and that the time was right for him to go. On a misty early morning, she tacked him up as she did to go hunting and rode him through the woods and onto the kennels, where the kennelman waited to call out the dogs. There in the beauty and familiarity of the parkland the dogs ran around his feet excited and ready to go. My friend slipped off his saddle for the last time, the hunting horn was blown, the old horse lifted his head, pricked his ears in anticipation of the hunt ahead and he was shot.
		
Click to expand...

I read the whole thread up until this post without getting any tears in my eyes, I'm now sobbing because my two are going to be pts soon and I wish I was able to do this for them, they loved their hunting days. I want them to go to the hounds though, I feel they will live on in them and be out hunting again in spirit.


----------



## cbmcts (23 June 2010)

My old boy was shot by the local knackerman - I was fairly new to the area and went with the YO recomendation to use them

I spoke to the vet beforehand but as he was a locum (my own vet was on his honeymoon) he didn't have a license for a gun and I didn't want him injected because he used to have to be twitched to get a needle in him.

It was the 1st time I'd held a horse to be PTS and I looked away as the gun went up and ran as soon as I heard the shot and stayed about half a mile away until he was loaded and gone. There was no sign of blood when I got back...

I've since held a few more for the same firm and discovered that they immediately put a black bag over their head as they remove the head collar which can help avoid a mess IYSWIM. I've also seen them winched on which is horrible, especially if there are already others in the back but I would NEVER see my own on there - I feel my duty has been done by holding them until the shot.


----------



## Cedars (23 June 2010)

Thank you for all your stories - although distressing for the people writing them, this is hopefully an invaluable source of info for those having to make the decision.

Even though there are horror stories on both sides, I think it makes it much easier to bear if you have at least processed the possibility that things might go wrong before it happens. Thanks also to those posting advice and thinks not to make mistakes with.

Please keep adding xxx


----------



## TinselRider (23 June 2010)

elsbells said:



			15 years ago, a friend of mine had an old hunter that was getting worse and worse with arthritis every winter. She had owned and enjoyed him all of her life and hunted him every week during the season as we lived on the estate and close to the kennels. On that last year she decided that he would not go through another winter in discomfort and that the time was right for him to go. On a misty early morning, she tacked him up as she did to go hunting and rode him through the woods and onto the kennels, where the kennelman waited to call out the dogs. There in the beauty and familiarity of the parkland the dogs ran around his feet excited and ready to go. My friend slipped off his saddle for the last time, the hunting horn was blown, the old horse lifted his head, pricked his ears in anticipation of the hunt ahead and he was shot.
		
Click to expand...

I had managed to make it to this post untill crying but this has tears streaming down my face what a fitting end


----------



## Louby (23 June 2010)

I had my last horse pts by injection.  It was very peaceful, I found her one morning with surgical colic. I had recently retired her at 8 yrs old with ringbone, DJD and she was beginning to struggle so we had decided to let her have the summer and see how she was coping before deciding to pts.  Knowing that I would have to make a decision in the near future was horrendous and I really feel for all of you who have known the date and time your horse was to be pts. However finding her that morning made everything so different, you sort of go into auto pilot, have to cope and deal with it the best you can.  Surgery wasnt an option, she was a bad traveller, was permanently lame and vet reckoned she wouldnt cope with the box rest if she came through the op as she was so far gone so she was pts.
We walked her to the field, the vet sedated her, sewn a canular?? into her vein and gave her the drug, she went down peacefully,  The vet said she had to warn me that she could whinney, go forwards or backwards and to be aware of that.  
I sat with her for a short while, wouldnt let the vet go as I was petrified she was still alive, then I just had to get away, sounds awful but I think the shock set in then.  My friend covered her with rugs as the petcrem hadnt been booked as it was an emergancy and then waited for them to arrive.  I didnt watch as she was put in the trailer but was broken hearted as it drove past us on the way out.
What annoyed me most was all the by standers, I realise they only wanted to be there for me but in the end the Vet told them to go away.  One even went to watch her being put into the trailer after I said I wanted no one to watch that.


----------



## GinaB (23 June 2010)

elsbells said:



			15 years ago, a friend of mine had an old hunter that was getting worse and worse with arthritis every winter. She had owned and enjoyed him all of her life and hunted him every week during the season as we lived on the estate and close to the kennels. On that last year she decided that he would not go through another winter in discomfort and that the time was right for him to go. On a misty early morning, she tacked him up as she did to go hunting and rode him through the woods and onto the kennels, where the kennelman waited to call out the dogs. There in the beauty and familiarity of the parkland the dogs ran around his feet excited and ready to go. My friend slipped off his saddle for the last time, the hunting horn was blown, the old horse lifted his head, pricked his ears in anticipation of the hunt ahead and he was shot.
		
Click to expand...

I have read all of this post and yes, it has been upsetting but this really did bring the tears on. What a fitting end.


----------



## jodie3 (23 June 2010)

My daughter's pony was pts by the knackerman with a gun and it was very quick and sympathetically handled.

An old pony at the yard was pts by injection after suffering severe colic and went very peacefully.  His owners found it very distressing that his body, although covered, was left in sight for a day or so while waiting to be collected.

As other people have said, when your beloved horse is about to be put down it is not easy to be practical and level headed but it is vey important to make sure that the horse is going to be easily accessible afterwards.  Some years ago I found my mare dead in her stable (totally unexpected, went into early labour and had complications) and the only way we could get her body out was for my OH to drag her out with his tractor and then carry her body in the bucket to the waiting knackerman, not a sight I ever want to witness again.


----------



## buffy2 (23 June 2010)

Ist pony that i had pts was shot by the vet,i led him down the field and left,hunt came to collect.
dinky found in field,i knew it was time,vet came out was injected,i didnt stay but
did go in to stable after he was pts,to say final goodbye.
Poppy will be pts at the end of this summer,at the moment i am undecided  with which way,but have talked with my vet so they are in the loop,has once i have decided it will be done on that day.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (23 June 2010)

We know when we get our horses that eventually they WILL be pts because we don't sell on.  We had one pony pts by injection because she had laminitis and had been treated by the vet, who did it as part of the treatment, when he felt that he could do no more.  That pony really didn't like injections and did not co-operate.  All the others have been pts by gun, either local knacker (now equine crem) or the hunt, either planned or in an emergency.  The latest emergency, the attending vet arranged for the equine crem, who was there within an hour.  She did ask us to go into the house (the horse was so far gone she wasn't aware) because she had recently had an incident where an owner threw herself onto the horse as it was being winched onto the wagon and didn't want a repeat of this.  Our local knacker firm are great and actually bring a bucket of food for the horse, although we always provide our own.  I have stayed until the winching and know that the gun is quick, the horse knows nothing about it, unlike the injection and is not worried at all because has no previous experience.  All ours have gone down with feed in their mouths. The local hunt has also been very calm, efficient and quietly sympathetic.  Whenever we need to do the deed in future, we will have the horse shot.
Incidentally, I find that looking after the others helps me to get over the very upsetting loss and choosing another horse also helps.


----------



## now_loves_mares (23 June 2010)

As I'm already in tears reading this I may as well post, 10 years on I still cry thinking about my lovely boy 

I've only had one PTS, he was of indeterminate age but certainly mid to late 20s, a retired TB eventer. He suddenly just got old and vet suspected liver failure. We didn't investigate as he owed me nothing, and didn't like retirement anyway. The spark had gone from his eyes so I knew it was time. We chose to have him PTS at my Dad's house as I wanted him buried somewhere that would remain in our family. My Dad dug the hole the night before; my friends all came to say goodbye to him, one of them brought some of the mane of their mare (his girlfriend ) which we plaited into his. I spent the night sobbing and thought my heart was going to break.

I took him and my other horse, his best friend, to Dad's. We took both of them in the field where he was to be buried, it had lush grass and both of them happily ripped at the grass while we waited for the vet. When he arrived, my mum spoke to him and he gave her the option of gun or injection. Being a mum, she chose injection, on the basis of what would be better than me, not the horse. I know that sounds harsh, but her view was that he was going to be gone either way, and I was the one who would have to live with it. She didn't want the noise of the bullet haunting me.

The vet was great, told me what would happen, that he would fall down quickly but not be dead immediately. He also explained about the escape of air so I knew to expect it. Mum held my other horse, while I held my boy. She had asked me if I was sure I wanted to be there; but as others have said he was my best friend, he'd given me everything, there was no way I'd leave him on his own when he needed me most. Can't remember if he was sedated first, but I don't think so. He's always been fine for the vet so no stress, he went down exactly as the vet said. The only bits that were a bit of a surprise was that as he started to go down the vet grabbed the leadrope from me and pulled his head forward - I now know that was to control the way he fell. Also the fact he kept checking for a heartbeat. Seems obvious now, but at the time I wondered if something was going wrong.

According to my mum I collapsed on the ground at the same time he did; and just lay stroking and kissing him. It probably looked heartwrenching, but actually it felt sort of ok. It was exactly as I wanted, peaceful, I got to say my goodbyes, he wasn't in pain and I had done right by him. Beforehand my concern had been that I wouldn't want to leave him, but actually I very quickly realised this was just his body, that he wasn't there any more. I hope that doesn't sound hard, it is meant as quite the opposite! So I got up, took my other horse from mum, lead him over to sniff the body (meant to help with their "grief"), then said one last goodbye and walked away.

Whilst I took my other horse home, my poor Dad buried my old boy. I left strict instructions about how his blanket was to be laid over him, and that Dad had to sprinkle a pack of wine gums about his head (sentimental fool that I am!). Dad was insistent I didn't see that and I was glad for that. When I turned my horse out later it was pretty upsetting to see him galloping about neighing for his friend, but he settled fairly quickly.

My one regret is that, as I left my yard in the morning, I said to the yard owner "I probably won't feel up to mucking him out straight away". What I meant by this was that it will be the last time I get to muck him out, and I want to be ready to do it (again, v sentimental). Sadly the yo misunderstood me , and by the time I came back he had fully cleared out his stable, and hung his rug outside to air. I took that very badly 

Sorry this is so long, I feel disrespectful if I give the short, clinical version of the story. The one thing I would say to those who are at the planning stage is that I found the actual event not as bad as my anticipation of the event, if that makes sense. I cried far less the night after he went then I had before. 10 years on the memory still makes me cry, so it's not that it doesn't hurt; it's just that now it's a tangible event, not some horrid weight hovering above as a great big unknown misery.

My thoughts to those of you dealing with this. FWIW, I'd choose injection every time.
Still miss you E xx


----------



## joeanne (24 June 2010)

We had the old man PTS by injection. I had left it that day too long and it was very obvious he was feeling pretty poorly. 
He went without so much as a sigh. Vet told us to leave while he was loaded to be taken away.
Years ago, we had a gelding break his neck in the field. He was shot as it was the quickest, no faffing around way to put him out of his misery.
Since having the old man PTS by injection, I wouldnt be adverse to using it again, in the right circumstances. A young animal I would have shot. Over before they know whats going on.


----------



## NELSON11 (24 June 2010)

I held my friends 21 year old cob last week, and he was injected after being sedated first of all, it was sooo peaceful for him and he just went after munching on a pack of mints.

The vet, the crem guy from Grafton Equine bereavement were amazing and made me feel comfy being the handler for the old boy.

My own two boys, Beau went with the gun from the knackerman and Nell my 12 yo was injected. Personally my own choice is the injection following sedation if last week was anything to go by.

Hugs for all concerned in this post. xxxx


----------



## Natch (24 June 2010)

Mine was in horsepital anyway. I always thought I'd have him shot, but he had been through, and gone down ok with 4 General anaesthetics anyway, so it seemed kindest to him to inject him. The benefit of the whole thing was he had coped enormously well with the operations, and I think he just thought he was going for another one.

The vets, nurses and grooms at Rossdales had all been BRILLIANT to him for the month he had been there, so again, another decision of whether or not I could cope with being with him for that moment was taken away, as I had such faith in his wonderful team of fans that I have no regrets in letting the professionals handle his last moments, and he was PTS in a theatre where they had the winch equipment permanently installed (for operations, as well as the sometimes inevitable deaths), and the vets organised his removal and cremation.

In many ways although his loss was tragic, I was so very lucky for him to have been where he was when the decision was made, as they had such brilliant facilities and contacts to do it all quickly without fuss and with dignity.


----------



## Rana (24 June 2010)

QR

Only had/seen 1 PTS which was my old girl.  She was 37 and ready to go, so I went with the injection as it would be least distressing for me (sounds selfish, but I trust my vet 100% and he said there was nothing to choose between the 2 methods).  He sedated her, gave local anaesthetic so she wouldn't feel the cannular going in, then injected her.  She fell instantly and died straight away.  Completely peaceful, no regrets about the decision at all.

However, I would always choose the most appropriate method for the horse and situation.  Posie was old and ready to let go, she was also "good" with sedation, so I went with the injection.  My current horse is old, but definitely not ready to let go or good at being sedated - she fights it.  When her time comes, it'll be sedation and shoot her.  It'll be worse for me,  but I couldn't live with myself if she fought the injection and it wasn't quick.

I stayed with Posie right up until the last second (vet took the rope from me literally as she began to fall), and would do the same again.  I didn't watch the winching, I had to walk away, so my husband stayed to make sure everything was ok.  He said it was fine but undignified.  It was into an ordinary horse trailer, so she was only winched a short way.  The chap who collected her also removed her shoes for me, which was the only keepsake I wanted.


----------



## jess_asterix (24 June 2010)

I have 3 done by the hunt and 2 at Turners abbatoir. 

The huntmen are very professional and quick.

If they go to the abbatoir i always request for them to be led in and handed over, I would never ever just leave a horse there and not watch it.


----------



## jeanette0403 (24 June 2010)

I had my mare PTS sleep 2 months ago by injection shehad ringbone and had battled for 9 months over the winter to get her right but in the end it was too much and i was not going to let her suffer.  The injection it's self was lovely and peaceful i was terrified before but i made sure i held her right to the end.  My distressing point was our YO is not horsey at all (god knows why he has the job) he made it very upsetting questioning why the vet was putting her to sleep ordering me to cover her over as i was saying goodbye on the ground and then he bought the tractor and trailer round to put in front of her as we had to wait 4 hours for her body to be collected and he nearly ran her leg over and told me it didn't matter she was dead!!!  As you can imagine that didn't go down to well and what with me being heartbroken he got an ear full!!!!!


----------



## frostie652 (24 June 2010)

had my girl PTS by shooting, I was only 13, picked the date a week before as injection but changed my mind to shhoting after a friend said that they always wondered what the horse could be thinking as they went down.

The mornignn came, she was booked for 10am by the knackerman, I didnt want to lead her out so treid to put it off a few times i think. I lead her around the corner of the yard to a little patch of grass, she had her ears pricked forward as she thougth she was getting turned out since shed been in late, gave her a final hug/ kiss and walked around the corner, pretty much straight away heard the crack of the gun and that was it. It was really wierd cause I looked at my mum and shed started crying but i jut felt cold inside, I tidied up her things and then the knackerman asked if i wanted to see her, i peeked throught the window of one of the barns and then felt brave enoguht to say goodbye. I picked her tail up and lay it between her legs as it was slighty up a an angle, kissed her and tried to take her headcollar off but it was too heavy. so the man took it off. there wasnt any blood just a small black hole under her forelock. we were the firtst of the day i think because i was young they didnt want to risk me seeing anyother horses piled in the lorry. I lef before the winching and we had her cremated and the ashes returned although once I had them I didnt really see the point cause it wasnt her anymore.. It was fireworks nigth not long after and the sound reminded me of the gun but it wasnt anything I couldnt cope with.

gun for chippie i think, it was quick for Puzz she had no idea what was happening and thats how i want it for him.

sorry to go on so much.. RIP Puzz baby xxx


----------



## RuthnMeg (24 June 2010)

Our old boy Miri - well into his 30's was pts with the bullet by the vet. He knew nothing and went very quickly.  He did twitch a bit, and there was a bit of blood, but Miri didn't know. His last memory was walking up the hill and looking out at the view. I straightened his hind leg as it twitched tight upto his tummy, gave him a pat and thanked him for being a brilliant friend and companion.  Sadly Heavens gates were busy that day - September 11th 2001. He was buried soon after.
Just 5 days later, a beautiful horse Boysie broke his hind leg while cantering between 2 XC jumps. He too was PTS using the bullet by the same vet. He was calm and went quickly. No blood, no twitching. Kennels came and picked him up several hours later.
Sunny was taken to the kennels and shot once there. He loved his last journey so went a happy horse.
Bella was also shot by the kennel knackerman.
I've also seen my fair share of tragic accidents out eventing and jump judging. I have never seen anything go wrong. All very professionally done.
I would personally not use injection, bullet method has always worked for us.
RIP all our friends.


----------



## maletto (24 June 2010)

frostie652 said:



			had my girl PTS by shooting, I was only 13, picked the date a week before as injection but changed my mind to shhoting after a friend said that they always wondered what the horse could be thinking as they went down.

The mornignn came, she was booked for 10am by the knackerman, I didnt want to lead her out so treid to put it off a few times i think. I lead her around the corner of the yard to a little patch of grass, she had her ears pricked forward as she thougth she was getting turned out since shed been in late, gave her a final hug/ kiss and walked around the corner, pretty much straight away heard the crack of the gun and that was it. It was really wierd cause I looked at my mum and shed started crying but i jut felt cold inside, I tidied up her things and then the knackerman asked if i wanted to see her, i peeked throught the window of one of the barns and then felt brave enoguht to say goodbye. I picked her tail up and lay it between her legs as it was slighty up a an angle, kissed her and tried to take her headcollar off but it was too heavy. so the man took it off. there wasnt any blood just a small black hole under her forelock. we were the firtst of the day i think because i was young they didnt want to risk me seeing anyother horses piled in the lorry. I lef before the winching and we had her cremated and the ashes returned although once I had them I didnt really see the point cause it wasnt her anymore.. It was fireworks nigth not long after and the sound reminded me of the gun but it wasnt anything I couldnt cope with.

gun for chippie i think, it was quick for Puzz she had no idea what was happening and thats how i want it for him.

sorry to go on so much.. RIP Puzz baby xxx
		
Click to expand...


frostie you poor thing (((((hugs)))))))


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (24 June 2010)

I've not yet had to have ours pts but have been there when our friends horse (hovis' girlfriend) was pts by the gun and there when another oldie died in his field.
Our local hunt did M and it was v quick and v kind.  Her owner said goodbye and hubby, her dad and I stayed.  I got her ready to walk out then hubby led her.  She went with her head down to munch some hay and didn't know a thing about it. There was blood afterwards but I think it looked worse as the ground was covered in snow.

Several pointers:
The gun is louder than you think.  I could hear it in the barn and it made me and the other horses jump.
Chose the place where its done carefully so the removal can be done as easily as possible.  We had no choice with T as he just died and we had to take fences down and all sorts to gte the van in to him.
Have the shoes removed before hand if you want them.  Hubby and I took T's shoes off when he was dead and it wasn't pleasant.  His owner was in Scotland at the time and we thought they'd want them and some mane and tail.
Hubby didn't let me see either of them being removed and said it was pretty horrible.

I think you've got to know your horse.  Our vet does say they are more likely to fight the injection if they're not "sick" i.e. its an injury etc but that is less than it used to be.  Hubby told me that whilst the shooting wasn't pleasant for him he knows she didn't feel a thing and he'd like ours to go like that.


----------



## junglediva (24 June 2010)

we always have the gun. its less distress for the horse and for everyone else. i remeber my grandfather had a welsh cob mare who basically was with him her hole life and was our studs foundation mare... i dont know if any of u other welsh breeders have heard of her? 'morfydd' was her name. she was happily grazing in her field, she had a little orchard to er self as she was in her late 20's. the huntsman walked up to her along with my grandfather, he put a halter on her and rubbed her face ( hes never been a soppy owner and a pat or a hello is his way of affection but morfydd was and always has been his best mare) he mutterd ' goodbye lovely ' in welsh an the huntsman steppd forward placed the gun to her forehand and it was done. she was buried under the apple tree that was in her field.

another old mare we had PTS was a aged section A who bred most of our welsh mountains including the juniour broodmare who won the royal welsh 2009... we brought her into  big stable... no halter, nothing! huntsman walkd in, there was no fussing around with the usual 'hello pony' and making it longer. he opened the door. held out his arm and it was done. the gun is always the best way to me!


----------



## tinkandlily (24 June 2010)

I had my boy pts with an injection. I bought from an auction on his last legs and he was about to go too the meat man, but i spotted he still had some life in him so i bought him. I had him for 2 very happy years but he had bad arthritis in his front legs. The last time i rode i came off and pulled his bridle off which spooked him and he bolted. When i got back to the yard his legs were extremly swollen and sore. After that he when down hill fast and couldn't get out of his stable, so i decided it was time to let him go.  On that morning he had managed to get out of his stable and  i let him eat the grass while the vet gave him asedative, when he was gone i stayed with him untill the hunt took him away. It was a peacful ending to my first horse and owed it to him to stay with him during his last mins. I have a chunk of tail to rember him by.


----------



## Mavis Cluttergusset (24 June 2010)

Some of these stories have really made me cry.

The only horse I have ever had to have put to sleep was one who had been lame for about 8 months.  He was having his final diagnosis at the vets, and was under heavy sedation as he was such a panicky horse (and in pain).  When I saw the x ray of his spine, coupled with his ongoing lameness problems, and having discussed it at length with the vet, I made the decision to PTS then and there at the clinic (although I had been considering having him PTS if the treatment wasnt working for his lameness anyway - just not quite so suddenly) .  My vet was very nice and helpful, explained what either procedure would involve, and left me to decide.  I elected to have him shot but I did not want to hold him, nor did I want to watch - I trusted the vet to do it, and having gone through some fairly traumatic moments with him previously didn't fancy my remaining memory of him to be another traumatic one.  As it is, I remember him being at peace (something he very rarely was, in the short time Id owned him) standing quietly in the darkened x-ray room, under a very dim spotlight, head lowered.  As I watched him for a couple of minutes I felt a massive responsibility and a huge sense of having failed him.  I dont think he'd had a very nice life, passed from pillar to post because of his behaviour, and I did fleetingly think about changing my mind and having one last attempt to help him, but my best friend was with me and we chatted with the vet again and decided it was for the best.  I regret my decision all the time, but I don't feel any regret about the actual way he went - my vet assured me it was instant, and he was calm and pretty much out of it anyway, so I couldnt have asked for anything more.  Hopefully he is at peace now.

If I had to plan my next horses euthanasia, I'd probably go for the hunt kennels I think.


----------



## JenHunt (24 June 2010)

we used the hunt. On both occasions we took the horse/pony concerned to the hunt as there was no particular urgency, it was just time to do it before they suffered (both old and losing the battle slowly). The hunt were great, and left us to say good bye and came back when we were ready. The horses never knew, and were gone by the time they hit the ground. 

What upsets me to this day was not how they went, or the event itself, but purely that they're not here any more.


----------



## JenHunt (24 June 2010)

elsbells said:



			15 years ago, a friend of mine had an old hunter that was getting worse and worse with arthritis every winter. She had owned and enjoyed him all of her life and hunted him every week during the season as we lived on the estate and close to the kennels. On that last year she decided that he would not go through another winter in discomfort and that the time was right for him to go. On a misty early morning, she tacked him up as she did to go hunting and rode him through the woods and onto the kennels, where the kennelman waited to call out the dogs. There in the beauty and familiarity of the parkland the dogs ran around his feet excited and ready to go. My friend slipped off his saddle for the last time, the hunting horn was blown, the old horse lifted his head, pricked his ears in anticipation of the hunt ahead and he was shot.
		
Click to expand...

I posted before I'd read everyone elses stories. I'm glad I did cos this just made me bawl... This is exactly how I'd like Ron to go when it's his turn. Hunting is what he lives for, the whole reason I got him, and to be fair what we're both best at. The other thing I think is that, the hounds have given us so much fun over the years that it's the least we can do for them. 

Obviously though, an emergency is different, but I still think the bullet is the 'kindest' way in many respects. 

*goes off to bawl some more, and get ready to go out!! *


----------



## brighthair (24 June 2010)

Mine was done by injection. He had a last day in the field, on as much bute as I could get down him, and seeing him gallop was amazing
He was so good to handle he'd not had sedation, well for years! The sedation pretty much knocked him out, he wobbled his way to the field. She injected him and pushed him on his shoulder then he toppled over. I sat with him (and sung Twinkle Twinkle) and he went so quickly


----------



## ebonyallen (24 June 2010)

I had my chap put to sleep by injection, my problems was not really with the injection, but was with the vet, she had not been out to see him before, and when she drove into the yard he seemed to get all his strenght back, and started to act up as he never liked any vets, she had to sedate him first, but before she did this she asked me why I was having pts, having not seen any of his notes. I walked him out of the stable to some grass, she then injected him and he dropped to the floor very quickly, which for him was the best thing, but I was not given any information on what was going to happen before hand, she then just walked away from my and my horse back to the car, leaving me alone and very upset. So when I think back I have nothing but a very bad memory of this, the only good thing I take from this is that he did not suffer it was a lack of information on my part as to what was going to happen, perhaps this was my fault and I should have found out before hand.


----------



## suzysparkle (25 June 2010)

Only ever seen it done once and it was by injection. The Mare had a badly deformed leg (as in permanently hopping lame) and massive badgering on my part, then another groom, got the owner to realise that 23hrs a day lying down was no life for a TB Mare. Having seen it, allbeit quick, I'd never do it that way again on a young otherwise healthy Horse. For an oldy or one already on the ground I might, but I swear that mare knew (despite munching on apples at the time) what was happening for the 2-3 secs she remained conscious. For anyone thinking injection is peacefull - if they are still standing no it's not. The Mare still went down with a bang. But....she knew nothing about it from point of falling. They don't just lie down and sleep.
I watched a TV programme which had an oldy being shot in the field and that would be my preference. It was instant. Was also the same at potters on the youtube video and worth sending a Horse there just for the experience the people have. For me if they are upright shooting is better. If they are down on the ground then injection is a possibility.


----------



## DragonSlayer (25 June 2010)

We had my mare PTS by injection.

She was sedated, then the lethat injection administered.

Poppy gently went to her knees, then laid down quietly.

It was very calm, and I felt she was ready to go, after suffering with arthritis for years, and we knew it would be a struggle to get her through the next winter, she was in her 30's.

I chose a good day, the sun was warm on our backs, and I'm sure Poppy sensed what was about to transpire, as she lent her head against me when the vet arrived, we had a few moments in silence, then the vet did the deed.

I certainly don't regret the injection, it was the best thing for my mare.

My son's pony had the same a couple of years ago, as his surgery after his colic op hadn;t done the job. Again the pony was an old chap, the injection administered the same way. 

No fuss, no stress, a fitting and respectful end.


----------



## hellywelly1 (25 June 2010)

please excuse my spelling as crying as i write this

i am having my mare pts on friday next week due to an ongoing illness which has had her in pain for such along time and vets feel they can nolonger help her.

i have decided she will be put to sleep by injection as i heard a horse get shot in a school as a child and still hear that sound when ever i go in an indoor school.

i know this sounds heartless but my o/h and i are already looking for another horse as i know my own mind and know if i left it too long i would never get another. 
it took my 16 yrs to get this mare and already feel empty as she is nolonger the mare i bought 9mths ago.
i havent taken the thought of getting another horse lightly and the thought of this hurts just as much as pts my mare.
,y y/o is going to haddle it as i know i cant but i plan to take her for a nice walk in hand just me n her and say good bye.

i feel for everyone who has or is going through this 
please think about your options when you buy a horse and i never thought about it but didnt expect to have to do it so soon after getting my mare 9 months ago.
i have changed my mind so many times over last 4 days on whether i want to be there but one thing i do know is i could never have her shot as she isnt just my horse but my best friend


----------



## amylou (25 June 2010)

I have always had horses (3 of) PTS by the gun - lucky enough that my ex husband was always there to hold and to deal with the aftermath of burial as we are lucky enough to have our own land and a council who say if they are not competition horses and they are pets they can be buried !!

I now work for an equine charity who always use the injection method.  

I have been told that this is now a lot safer as the drugs involved do not have so much risk of fitting after administration like the old drugs did !!

I now have a 30 year old mare and when her time comes (hopefully not for a while yet as she is still competing !!) I will look at the injection method as the ex husband is an ex !! and I don't expect my new husband to cope with the same !!

Hope this helps at horrible time - all you can bring from this is that you are still doing your utmost for the horses welfare and if it means hurting ourselves then so be it !!

It is the last kind selfless act we can do for our horses !!


----------



## Grey_Eventer (25 June 2010)

We have generally always had the hunt do our horses-partly because they come out at all hours and partly because we like them to go that way, especially after a good few hunting seasons with us.
My 2nd pony we had done by the huntsmen... she had a haemorrhage at a PC rally, she went down while i was riding her round, vets took ages to come so we called huntsmen, both arrived at pretty much the same time, vet confirmed our suspicions and huntsmen did her there and then asap as blood had starting coming out of her (horrific to see)... was quick, easy and as we knew the huntsmen he was very lovely about her. I left just before she was done but he left a note with my dad (i was v. young) about how much he had liked her as a pony... 
Recently we took one of our old hunters to the kennels to be done there. was a nice environment, he knew where he was with the hounds in the background and he went peacefully. simple.

We have had the injection once and the horse did a back flip on the vets and wouldn't die, thankfully huntsmen came and took the horse away quickly, but we think this was due to adrenaline being so high- just collapsed on a polo field mid-game, we think heart attack...

My dad has always been there with the huntsmen and has always said it is very peaceful, quick and professional. I have seen it once with the above pony and it was so quick, well explained and peaceful...no regrets.


----------



## missfitz50 (25 June 2010)

Hi everyone, I'm new here and probably not the most cheerful introduction but thought I'd share my experience.  I couldn't read the other posts, but I had my old mare PTS by injection last November.

She'd been found collapsed in the field with a broken leg, as you can imagine this was a very distressing time anyway but the attending vet dealt with it in a very sympathetic way.  After sedating her, I was able to sit with her head in my lap whilst he gave her the injection, then I stroked her until she went.  It was very dignified and she passed very quickly.  I stayed with her for a while afterwards too which I am really grateful for.

I suppose what I'm trying to say is that I don't think I could have dealt with the gun in that awful situation and the whole process seemed a lot calmer.


----------



## applecart14 (25 June 2010)

The galloping that shoeey noticed with her horse was purely reflex as the body shuts down and whilst distressing to see, the horse is unconscious and knows nothing.


----------



## applecart14 (25 June 2010)

OMG Bonny, I feel for you about your mare, I am so very sorry that you had to witness such a dreadful spectacle and so brave of you to come on to this forum to say what had happened.  I hope the vet was spoken to about it afterwards.  What a dreadfully sad tale, I am so very sorry.  I have lost four but thank go I was never subject to that although as previously stated my horse needed to be shot twice as I suspect the first shot missed/injured rather than destroyed.  Bonny big hugs xxxx


----------



## applecart14 (25 June 2010)

Nikkif you can chose to have your horse cremated. This is the only course of action if the horse has been PTS with lethal injection or been given certain drugs that are in the system and therefore cannot go into the food chain for obvious reasons.  If shot then you can chose for the hunt to take away the horse and his body will be fed to the hounds.  You can also choose for him to be incinerated if you wish.  With injection or shooting you can have an individual cremation (which is about £800) or he/she can be cremated with fallen stock, ie cows, sheep, deer, etc.  I think you can get the ashes back if you chose the latter, but obviously they won't be just his/her's but lots of animals too.  I have always gone with incineration with fallen stock as it is cheaper, I have never wanted the ashes back and I feel that when they have gone they have gone although I woudl not like them to end up fed to dogs, but thats just my feelings.  xxx


----------



## applecart14 (25 June 2010)

Ebony Allen - that's how I felt after my horse was put down at Liverpool.  I wasn't warned when I went to see his body after he was put down (they wouldn't let me stay as he was very ataxic and they couldn't predict how he would fall) that he would make noises or move. It was extremely distressing, and my last few seconds with him stroking his face and telling him I loved him were in full view of about five students and the consultant all huddled in the put down box.  When I walked out there was a student outside holding a massive syringe up to the light and tapping it, and my legs felt like lead, but I held it together.  So went I went back to see him I thiought he'd be all quiet and gone but he moaned and moved.  It was all reflex thank god but when you don't know these things it is very hard to move on from.


----------



## teabag (25 June 2010)

Two shot, two by injection.

The injections were peaceful, but took a little time - I wouldn't have been happy to use this method for one that was scared of needles.

We had one shot by the vet, which was a bit scary - I wasn't confident that he would do the job right and by the look of how his hand was shaking, He wasn't either. It was all ok though and the horse was dead before it hit the ground.

The last one was shot by the knacker man. The horse was a difficult horse, and was a problem with the vet, to worm, clip, even fly spray. The knacker man gave him a handful of feed, aimed and fired. The horse knew nothing at all about it. The process was very dignified, and the body was disposed of immediately.

I would choose the knacker man any time.


----------



## Wimbles (25 June 2010)

Some really harrowing stories on here but I do think that this thread is a really valuable source of information so thanks to everyone for sharing their experiences be it good or bad.

I had previously seen horses pts by injection and gun and had always thought that I would go for shooting if I ever needed it but it's funny how things work out.

My old pony was pts by injection, he was very old and one day decided that enough was enough.  He was already down and once given the injection went very peacefully and was taken away a couple of hours later.

More recently one of my tb's did his tendon for a third time and I couldn't bare to put him through yet another spell of painful confinement on box rest (he was also a terrible cribber when kep in so it didn't help).

At the time we had all the tb's in one big field with no stables so when I had to ring my vets I was in the middle of nowhere on my mobile.  I got through to the receptionist and there began some of the most unprofessional treatment of a customer I have ever witnessed.  

I explained the situation, trying desperately to remain calm and fight back the tears.  I was asked for my mobile number and for the life of me could not remember it so I told her and said it was on my records, but no, she would not accept this and told me to ring back when I had got it off my phone.

So I called off, all the time having to look at my poor boy in pain behind me.  I had no pen or paper and for a while tried desperately to scratch the number into the dirt when it dawned on me just what I was being asked to do.................. in shock I looked through my mobile contacts and found a number for my friend's vet and tried them.  The result could not have been more different.  I explained the situation both with my horse and the other vets.  She took my location and sent the vet out as she took my other details.  They then contacted someone to come and collect my boy and thankfully took it all out of my hands.

Upon arrival the vet came over and made a fuss of Max before quietly putting in a cannula and giving some sedation whilst I fed him all the goodies under the sun.  She explained what would happen in detail and then walked away whilst I said goodbye.  At this point the other four came over and each one in turn came and touched noses with Max and then walked off the the other end of the field, it was surreal.  

I wanted to be with him 'till the end and as she put the injection in he was munching on the biggest juicy red apple with a smile on his face.  He went down quickly but fell onto the wrong side pulling out the cannula which did then bleed out quite a lot but it wasn't terribly distressing or anything and I felt an overwhelming sense of relief that his pain was ended once and for all. 

The man who was there to take him away then came but I left before he was loaded as I've witnessed this with other peoples horses and did not need to see it with my own.

RIP Max - much missed


----------



## SSM (25 June 2010)

I had no choice, she was in so much pain we had to let her go as quickly as possible, two weeks ago tonight I held onto your head kissing you, telling you to run free and how much I loved you while the vet put you to sleep - My darling Donks RIP I miss you so much XXX


----------



## Angua2 (25 June 2010)

Only had 1 and that was PTS via injection.  He was sedated first and then injected.  Fortunatly it was text book and he went peacefully, without struggling.  He wanted the pain to stop.  I did as he wished and took ALL the pain away.  He was already suffering with arthritis and suspected navicular and other foot issues.  It was colic that was the final illness.

This was xmas 2008 and I am now typing this in tears.


----------



## brighteyes (25 June 2010)

SSM said:



			I had no choice, she was in so much pain we had to let her go as quickly as possible, two weeks ago tonight I held onto your head kissing you, telling you to run free and how much I loved you while the vet put you to sleep - My darling Donks RIP I miss you so much XXX
		
Click to expand...


Very brave post *SSM*


----------



## Fiona_C (25 June 2010)

Haven't had to deal with making that decision as yet, but know it will come about one day.

However, where we used to keep our pony, the farmer's stallion that he'd bred and cherished for 26 yrs had been put down by injection a couple of days earlier (think again it was over a bank holiday period) and disposal hadn't been arranged.

The farmer decided that he'd have Sunny buried in the top corner of the field, the hole had just been dug and all the other liveries were absent, he asked me if I would walk alongside the jcb and hold Sunny's head (farmer had dealt with pigs being shot during foot/mouth but couldn't cope with seeing his horse being buried).  This was my first experience of a dead horse but seeing how much it meant, I duly agreed, he was winched up ever so gently, I was holding his head so that it didn't bump off the floor and slowly we made our way over the field to his final resting place, the chap driving the jcb waited at the edge of the hole so i could get in and make sure he was put in with dignity (farmer was watching from the barn), gently he was lowered in, I made sure his rugs were straight, I said goodbye and clambered back out, didn't look back, but was able to watch him being covered over.

I doubt I will be this calm when it comes to Bud's turn, but felt I owed it to the farmer as he'd always been so good to us all.

Was a very surreal experience, there was blood dripping from the horse's nostrils and over the period of time, he was very bloated, now I am usually very squeamish but found that I coped absolutely fine.


----------



## Cedars (17 October 2010)

This is the post I meant. xx


----------



## dozzie (17 October 2010)

I have only seen pts by injection. 

The only time i have felt distressed was the last time, this summer, as i dont think it was handled as subtly as it has been in the past. The hunt turned up before the vet which made things feel so much worse tbh. The actual pts bit was fine. It was the overheard conversations and the huntsman approaching the horse at the last minute and trying to grab him, which frightened my boy and was totally uneccessary. 

But you live and learn. Next time I will tell them to keep away.


----------



## Horseantics (17 October 2010)

We had our old boy put down 2 years ago, he was my loan horse and when he became ill aged 29 with liver failure I stayed with my friend trying to encourage him to eat and drink all night, we discussed if the worst happened how he would go, my friend didn't have a clue. He perked up for a couple of days then as i was taking my son to nursery she phoned to say he had taken a turn for the worse and needed to be put down straight away.I said i would get there as soon as possible.

I drove like a maniac to be there and see him before he was taken away, when i got there he was at the back of the barn, for a second i thought he was ok then my friend explained the vet had forgotten the gun! When the vet arrived she explained that we needed to lead him out, i held his lead rope with my friend then as we emerged out of the barn the vet said to get behind her, within a split second she raised the gun and shot him. My friend fell to the ground and the sound was ringing in my ears, Spud lay thrashing and groaned but the vet was flicking his eyes and saying he had gone. 

I left my friend and sat with Spud, i removed some of his tail hair and covered him with some rugs and phoned for the cremation people to collect him, they had no warning and were there very quickly, they were lovely, I didn't watch them winch him on, we stayed but turned our backs. The lady phoned me later and asked if i wanted some of his tail and his shoes, she returned them to me polished (I have one in my car)

The worst part was cleaning up, there was no blood initially but as he was lay there for a while what i can only presume was brain tissue that had come down his nose was over the straw, i cleaned this up absolutely choked, I couldn't tell his owner what it was, i hid it in the muck heap.

I am sat in tears reading these stories and reliving that day but when my horse goes i will be there again holding the rope, it was quick and something i owe him to be there, but i can understand people who can't, it takes a long time to get over it. The night Spud was put down i physically ached, it was a horrendous pain like i had been run over by a train. I had never felt so ill.

RIP Spud and all the horses on here xxx


----------



## Cedars (17 October 2010)

Sorry to hear about Spud. Vet sounds like a bit of a disaster. 

It makes me want to vomit thinking about losing any of ours. So far I've not lost a single animal and I'm dreading it - but if you can be their holding the rope, you're doing the best for them.


----------



## ozpoz (17 October 2010)

This is looming for me as I promised my old boy he wouldn't go through another winter( Cushings and arthritis). He has had a happy retirement but I don't want him to suffer.
My previous experiences have been with my daughter's best loved pony. I arranged to have the vet shoot him, after many discussions with friends about the best way to go. I groomed him, fed him and led him to a bucket. He was calm and happy and I was coping -  then the vet fired a blank, apologised (I had to resettle the pony who fortunately was very trusting), then he shot him. 
I still have memories of realising it was a blank shot and I would have to mentally prepare myself all over again. It was pretty cruel ( for me)
 Our youngster with grass sickness fought the injection even though he was  very ill and sedated - never again.
 I wish there was a hunt in this area but there isn't - so it will be the knacker man who I'm told is expert and kind, at home.
I can't beat the noise of the horse being removed, never mind the sight of it. Last time I sat under the kitchen table with my fingers in my ears.


----------



## henryhorn (17 October 2010)

Over the years I've seen dozens pts by all three methods. (injection, stun type gun and revolver used by the vet)
Firstly if you want to use a gun the hunt tend to be more used to it than the vet. With the best will in the world the hunt are more likely to be shooting horses than the vet.
I have watched both shooting methods, the gun at the abbatoir and the vet, and both mean blood and the horse dropping like a stone provided it's done right. I have also seen it done badly and that's horrible.
We use the same method every time here, the horse is sedated via a vein, once it's sleepy it has an overdose of anaesthetic into the same vein , falls to the floor but mostly more slowly than with a gun, then a final injection to stop the heart is given. 
They know absolutely nothing about it, it's kinder for you to see, and if I were to be pts I know damn well it's the method I'd choose..
There was some talk in an article that horses retain brain awareness for several minutes afterwards with the shooting methods, so I wouldn't take the risk. Let's face it if you have a general-a you don't have a clue what's going on so why should your horse?
This is based on my experiences which I promise is genuine (retirement home so lots of oldies who have to be pts at some point)


----------



## nikkiportia (18 October 2010)

I've held and witnessed many horses whilst they have been PTS (having worked full time with them for most of my life), always by injection, have yet to see one shot. 
TBH, every one I have witnessed has been quick, quiet and painless.


----------



## Hippona (18 October 2010)

I had my horse PTS a few months ago by injection.

Obviously a traumatic time as it was so sudden/unexpected.

He went very peacefully- he was  gone before he hit the floor- he just sunk down as though he was getting down to roll. The vet was brilliant. I was able to sit with his head on my knee until the disposal man came to take him away.....he just looked as though he was asleep.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (18 October 2010)

I had my old boy PTS five years ago; he'd struggled with cushings & lammi and had repeated absesses to the coronary band. His poor old feet were so sore he was lying down a lot of the time and had stopped eating, very unusual for him as he so loved his grub. The vet decided PTS was the only way to go.

On his last morning, I put him out in the paddock to eat some grass; something he'd not been allowed to do for many many long months where he'd had to be stabled. The look on his face said it all really, it was like, wow there's all this lovely green stuff and I'm allowed to eat it! Bless him, he managed to eat for about twenty minutes, then his feet were obviously getting too sore so he lay down and was eating the grass around him which he could reach, which was where he was when the vet arrived to do the deed.

We had to get him up, which was difficult, as the vet explained that we had to put him somewhere where he'd be easy for the removal people to get out, and not in view of a road. It was awful walking around and deciding where he should die, basically, that was very hard to deal with.

So we led him into the place we'd decided on, which was just inside the gateway of a huge field with lots of grass around. The vet gave him the first (sedating) injection, and explained that this would basically take away all his pain and distress, but that this injection wasn't the fatal one; but the next one he gave would be basically the point of no return and would be the one that killed him.

It was such a relief to know that at this stage my poor boy would no longer be in pain; for him it would be gone forever from this point in.

After this (second) injection had been given, the vet took hold of the headcollar rope and very gently helped him fall onto the grass. He then kept monitoring and checking whether the heart was still beating on my big brave beautiful boy, and then about 20 minutes later told me that's it, he's gone.

I have to say my vet was superb throughout; he was as upset as anyone could be and kept blowing his nose. He arranged everything, including someone to come and pick him up afterwards; and they were very thoughtful too - after asking whether I wanted shoes/mane/tail etc they said that they strongly advised owners not to be around for the winching into the lorry, so I went away and that was the last I ever saw of my lovely horse. Bless him, I'd do it again for him if I had to, and when the time comes around, as surely it will one day, for the one I've got, I'll have to do the same for him.

My first pony broke a bone in his hock and the vet I had then (25 years ago) said to get the hunt out, so that's what we did. The livery yard where he was at were hunting people so they arranged it all; I wasn't there to see it, but would consider using the hunt to shoot if it was necessary.


----------



## The Virgin Dubble (18 October 2010)

2 horses PTS. Both by gun.

First one had snapped her upper foreleg completely. Vet came out, sedated her as she wouldn't stand still for a clean shot, and it was very quick. She dropped like a stone, and had just a tiny hole in her forehead, with a very small trickle of blood.

Second one was pre planned. Dug the grave, stood her by it, and vet shot her.
Thankfully she fell straight into her grave, which was lucky, as I have never seen so much blood in my life.
It was pumping out her so badly, that by the time the vet had jumped into the grave to rod her, he was practically ankle deep in blood. Horrific.

That said, I would still have the gun.
I have seen too many small animals fight against lethal injection. Shame there isn't an option to have them shot...


----------



## Natch (18 October 2010)

Only had one - he was PTS by injection at Newmarket Horsepital. I wasn't there for it as I was 16 and went by the vet's advice. Don't regret that. He had been there a month so, and the staff were all without exception BRILLIANT with him so he went in exceptionally good hands. We said our goodbyes and left, then an hour or two later when the final test results had come through (just for double conformation of what the vet had observed) he was PTS.

Since he had been through 3 ops in the month he was there, apparently he just lay down peacefully thinking it was another op. As it was at the vets they had the perfect equipment for winching him out and contacts for disposal etc - he was cremated along with the other horses who had been collected by that particular firm in that time slot. It helped so much that they vets just dealt with all of that, and all we had to do was say goodbye and go home to deal with it.

Whilst the injection was absolutely right for him at that time,in general my preferance before and since would be for a gun.

I would urge all horse owners reading this to make the contacts, the provisional decisions, and ask the questions and keep the names and numbers in a list somewhere you'll remember where it is, for when the time comes.


----------



## Benjamin (18 October 2010)

It's so heartbreaking to hear all these stories, even though it is a fact of life.

Benjamin was put to sleep on 1st October.
It was a wet and blustery morning.
Vet was due at 10.00, so I got to farm to give him a groom, and lovely big breakfast and a handful of ACP. He had a munch on the lovely lush grass while we waited for the vet.

As I saw her driving down the field towards us, I couldn't keep my emotions contained. I put his bridle on and led him to his favourite tree. We stood there to shelter from the wind.
The vet gave him some more sedation. He had always fought vets in the past, but that morning all he did was flick an ear of distaste and just started to nod. 

Vet prepared the cannula, stitched it in place and we were ready. One small syringe in, vet told me that he wouldn't know what was going on now. She had prepared 3 syringes of the lethal injection, but it only took one. It was about 20 seconds before it took effect, he took a big sigh, his knees buckled, and he lay down. His heart stopped within a minute.
I stayed with him for a while, aware that Resting Pets were waiting for him.

One thing that upset me more than anything is that his eyes stayed open and all I wanted in the world at that point was for him to get up.

He went with grace, and dignity, and thankfully, without any drama. 

My life feels very empty at the moment. I don't plan on getting another any time soon.


----------



## Swift08 (18 October 2010)

Pharaoh was put down on the 4th and even though it wasnt a nice thing to happen it was a pleasant experience.
Pharaoh had a flare up of uveitis over the weekend and that was probably the most stressing thing due to our vet practice at the time! On monday he was loaded up and taken to Arundel hospital. When we arrived Pharaoh was unloaded and taken by me into the examination room. He was sedated, had bloods take, eye looked at and an ultrasound done. Unfortunately there were abnormalities in his scar tissue and really there was no hope for him  we could have tried cortisone but it would have been very expensive and to be honest just prolonging his suffering which was not fair at all. My mum was always the positive one and hoping that he would get better but I had done alot of research and it was obvious what the end result was going to be. As he was already sedated the nurses came and stitched in a cannula and he didnt flinch a bit bless him. I lead him out to a grassy patch behind all the stable block and let him have some grass, vet asked if I was ready and I nodded then he asked me to lift his head. Once his head was up Pharaoh struck out in temper like he usually does when he was made to leave the yummy grass and by then he had been injected, so as his foot went down he went to his knees and then fell to the side. It happened so quickly that the vet had to pull me and take the lunge line so I didnt fall over aswell! There was no twitching or deep breath, he just lay there silently. The nurse came and cut some hair for me and that was it really. He had to go for a post mortem as the reaction he had after the rig op was so rare as it caused or triggered an auto immune dissorder and it turns out that 3 years down the line he hadnt completely healed from the operation and there were still some undissolved stitches in him! No one knows why as everything was done correctly. Just Pharaoh was (as usual) and odd case! 
The staff there could not have been better and I think it was down to them that the experience was as good as it could be in the circumstances. I was definitely worried that the process would be strung out as I know some people like them sedated enough to make them go down and then the horse be injected whilst the head is on the owners knees which I would never have coped with. Some people have definitely been shocked that I was there as I am 16 but I could never have left him with another person as he hated that and really would have messed about lol. This Xmas is going to be a strange one though


----------



## kerilli (18 October 2010)

have had 2 done by huntsman at kennels. very professional. he took the horse on his own (did not want me holding it) but i watched. he fussed the horse, especially around the forehead, until it was totally accepting of the bolt gun being put there. with one horse this took 20 seconds, with another it took quite a few minutes, which he spent very patiently and kindly. then a loud report, and the horses buckled and were instantly gone. some kicking, and flanks keep moving for a while, which is upsetting.
PLEASE can I add this.
If you take your horse to be pts, watch it done.
I know someone whose ex- used to be in hunt service. He would stable the horse, reassure the owners that he'd do it when they'd gone, and then sometimes take the horse to the sales to make some money.
Don't trust ANYONE that your horse is truly gone unless you watch it done.
My huntsman is always surprised that I stay and watch (esp as it really upsets me) but I have to see it done to know that I don't need to worry any more.


----------



## Angelbones (18 October 2010)

elsbells said:



			15 years ago, a friend of mine had an old hunter that was getting worse and worse with arthritis every winter. She had owned and enjoyed him all of her life and hunted him every week during the season as we lived on the estate and close to the kennels. On that last year she decided that he would not go through another winter in discomfort and that the time was right for him to go. On a misty early morning, she tacked him up as she did to go hunting and rode him through the woods and onto the kennels, where the kennelman waited to call out the dogs. There in the beauty and familiarity of the parkland the dogs ran around his feet excited and ready to go. My friend slipped off his saddle for the last time, the hunting horn was blown, the old horse lifted his head, pricked his ears in anticipation of the hunt ahead and he was shot.
		
Click to expand...

Of all the heartbreaking stories here that I've been reading, this one has me in tears - what an amazing way to go, your friend is quite someone. x


----------



## Angelbones (18 October 2010)

kerilli said:



			PLEASE can I add this.
If you take your horse to be pts, watch it done.
I know someone whose ex- used to be in hunt service. He would stable the horse, reassure the owners that he'd do it when they'd gone, and then sometimes take the horse to the sales to make some money.
Don't trust ANYONE that your horse is truly gone unless you watch it done.
My huntsman is always surprised that I stay and watch (esp as it really upsets me) but I have to see it done to know that I don't need to worry any more.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I too know of this happening.


----------



## MrsElle (18 October 2010)

We had Ellie pts this summer and opted for the knacker man who then took her to the hunt.

He was fab, he and I walked Ellie to the corner of the field where the deed was to be done and he asked if he could take her while I came round the other side.  Next thing I knew there was a crack and Ellie was down, mid stride, ears pricked, never knew a thing about it.  

She did twitch a bit after, but she had definately gone, although OH needed some reasurance.  We left her where she fell for half an hour while the boys had a sniff.  I cried when Blue gave her a kick as if to tell her to get up, but they both accepted she had gone very quickly.

I couldn't watch her being winched up onto the trailer, that would have broken my heart, but OH helped the knacker man as he wanted to make sure he treated her well and didn't hurt her!

I was dreading having Ellie pts, but it was as painless for all concerned as it possibly could be, and I am glad I was there to see how instant it was.


----------



## Angelbones (18 October 2010)

Over the years we've had too many go to really want to think about it too much.

The ones that stick with me are:

I was 11 and my dad's best team chaser came in from the field with a shattered fetlock. My parents were away until late that night. I rang them, and they called the hunt. The hunt came, I held the horse and he was shot. He jumped really high in the air and kicked out backwards with both feet. It was horrific for me, but he was without a doubt dead before he hit the ground. I had to clear up the mess and I used a hose, really silly as it made a red river all the way down the concrete yard. I never wanted to do that again.

Another old boy had gone down in this stable and there was no way he was getting up (it was the end of a long line of false alarms with the same problem). The hunt came again and did it where he lay. Due to the layout of the yard, I had to dismantle the railings behind the stables, which overlooked a field, and then had to arrange a jcb to come and drag him out with ropes. I stood and watched as they joisted him up by his 4 feet and took him to the hunt lorry which was a way down the lane. There was a trail of blood and stuff all the way and I had to clean it up before I could turn out the others. The huntsman (bless him) bagged up all the soiled bedding from the stable and took it away with him, and then he nailed the railings back up.   The lesson to be learned here is if you ever have a choice, get the location right before you do the deed.

And possibly the worse was my daughter's lead rein pony who had to be prebooked in (the others had been emergencies) and I found the waiting too much to bear. However, as many may agree, when the time comes it can be less harrowing than the waiting. She was pts by injection in the sand school and it was very quick and very peaceful. I do however always ask the vet to check 3x that the heart has stopped. I would choose this option again if able to. 

I had always been a fan of the bullet (if you can say that) but I've gone soft in my old age. Each to his own, its never going to be a nice thing, so you have to do what you can cope with. My heart goes out to all those who have been through this, but it is a sad fact that nearly all of us here on the forum who have horses will at some point have to deal with this.

One note though - my vet told me when I mentioned that i liked the sedation before the injection, that sometimes it isn't a good thing as you want the lethal drug to circulate and work quickly and if a horse is sedated that can in turn slow down the circulation of the lethal drug. Also, there are several different drugs out there - my vet uses a combination of two and it has always been a swift and peaceful end.


----------



## Crazydancer (18 October 2010)

I was there when my friends horse was pts in the field. We'd found him with a broken fore-leg, looked like it had smashed half way down the cannon bone, and was dangling, and bleeding, it was pretty awful. We called the vet, and waited.... if I'd had a gun I would have done it myself, it was late on a Sunday evening, and the waiting was just unbearable, she was holding him, I was holding his field mates as we couldn't move him, and didn't want to panic him by moving them. 
The vet arrived, assessed, said there was nothing she could do (we knew), so gave him the injection. She had us undo his rug, but we left it on until the last second before pulling it off, and giving the drugs. He seemed to react, and reared up and sort of gasped a breath like he was panicing, but was dead before he hit the ground. The vet had us bring the other two over to sniff the body, so they  knew he'd gone, apparently something they recommend these days (?) 
It certainly wasn't the peaceful 'slipping away' I'd imagined, but would probably still choose this method if I ever have to make that decision for my boy.


----------



## NicoleS_007 (18 October 2010)

Last time i read this thread i still had my wee man and now i think my previous post was very nieve!!! Its been nearly 4 weeks and i miss him ALOT but i havent become a hermet like i expected lol and well now i understand why my friend and others get a new horse so soon after.
I was just watching Speedy, speeding around the field as i usually did and he just came round the corner hopping and stopped on the top of the hill looking at me. I thought he'd caught his leg in his rug or lost a shoe or something but when i got up he had a severe wound to the side of his pastern and was bleeding alot and non weight bearing. He stood as quiet as an angel while we bandaged him up with everyone else still galloped around. It then took half an hour to walk him out of the field, which he was such a gem with and really got the hang of the whole limping thing, he got the hang of it so much he was going to fast near the end i had to stop him to get his breath back. Got him to the stable and the vet came and said it was a complete fracture of the P2 (short pastern) so had to be pts asap. He was given an injection for the pain then taken out were he could see his friends in the field and pts with lethal injection. I said goodbye before the vet came and didnt want to see him go. But the vet came back after 10 mins and said he had gone quickly so i went to see him and he had gone  He was my first horse and i was hoping id have him till the end but never dreamed it would be so soon. I can still remember the feel of his silky coat ... which needed clipped lol


----------

